#lubuntu-devel 2015-10-26
<tsimonq2> do we get LXQt upstream from Debian, or directly from the project?
<ianorlin> tsimonq2: used to be upstream but we are moving to bring in the debian sources
<ianorlin> so we can import that
<tsimonq2> ianorlin: so if I contribute to LXQt in Debian, it will help Lubuntu?
<ianorlin> yeah but getting stuff into debian is easier said than done
<flexiondotorg> phillw, Kamilion, wxl - Yo
<phillw> hiyas flexiondotorg
<flexiondotorg> I've got a slow in UOS 15.11 to talk about "Ubuntu Pi Flavour Maker" (working title).
<Kamilion> yar?
<Kamilion> cool!
<flexiondotorg> ^^^
<flexiondotorg> So, I've tweak the build scripts slightly over the weekend,
<flexiondotorg> I guess we're in this together now ;-)
<flexiondotorg> You up for some more acceptance testing?
<phillw> flexiondotorg: well, Julien expressed some surprise at the news all over the place of lubuntu having a pi2 image.....
<flexiondotorg> Techinically Lubuntu doesn't have a Pi 2 image.
<phillw> We got our fingers burned with ac100 - That is major outlet of my rant that caused me and ubuntu councils etc. to part company.
<flexiondotorg> I'm waiting on you guys to let me know if it is up to scratch first :-)
<phillw> indeed we do not! it is a community re-spin
<flexiondotorg> ac100?
<flexiondotorg> If you agree it is something you can support, then you can take it from there.
<flexiondotorg> I'm just trying to help botstrap this and use it is education material.
<flexiondotorg> *bootstrp
<flexiondotorg> Ugh.
<flexiondotorg> Really need that busted hand fixing.
<phillw> it was an arm system, that team asked us to allow lubuntu to be on it, as it was small foot print for the max size of sim. They then abandoned it, i marked it as "not for release" some one on release team over-rode that, it broke some ones computer and I went ape about them over-riding the release manager. They said it was lubuntu's fault ..... And, I then blew a gasket and they got both barrels, no holds barred... And, then I left.
<phillw> but, Pi2, I'm happier with :)
<phillw> My Pi2 arrives at the works today, I will get it tomorrow evening.
<phillw> flexiondotorg: with wxl and avid Pi2 person, and me also enthusiastic... It will get nice press and support from us. Do not forget, there are some wise heads at http://linuxpadawan.net/ where I think you would make a great contribution as a master and maybe link to educational areas for kids or simply       set up a Pi2 area on that area which is distro agnostic.
<tsimonq2> ianorlin: ok, because I was offered to help over in #debian-next
<tsimonq2> ianorlin: so ima help :)
#lubuntu-devel 2015-10-27
<melodie> hi
<phillw> melodie: feel free to leave him a ping, he'll reply when about.
<melodie> no right now, I'm reading this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CustomizeLiveInitrd
<melodie> and seeing there are changes to be done
<melodie> at same time I'm unsquashing some file systems to see how it is done inside
<flexiondotorg> wxl, phillw, Kamilion I've identified a fairly minor issue in the Pi 2 build.
<flexiondotorg> I will be making a new spin.
<flexiondotorg> Have you got any additional feedback for me?
<phillw> flexiondotorg: okies.... My Dad will be bringing home my pi2 from the works this evening :)
<melodie> hi flexiondotorg
<flexiondotorg> meetingology, Hello
<meetingology> flexiondotorg: Error: "Hello" is not a valid command.
<flexiondotorg> melodie, Hello
<phillw> flexiondotorg: I'd like to introduce melodie, she has a respin and area for education and providing computers for those who cannot afford. I'm sure you will get on very well.
<melodie> flexiondotorg if you people have Pi 1 stored in some drawers or cupboards, there is a distribution created specifically for them, to be sent to Africa to be used with a TV. It's "Malinux Télé"
<flexiondotorg> melodie, I do have Pi 1s :-)
<melodie> flexiondotorg phillw thought to introduce me to you so that I could perhaps ask help from you to improve my "remix-fu" which is still in the learning curve. ^^
<flexiondotorg> Link to remix-fu?
<melodie> flexiondotorg I hope you don't mind French, you might be able to use some translate google kind of thing on that website (the distro is intended for the Mali where French is talked)
<melodie> lol
<melodie> flexiondotorg "remix-fu" is just a name I put up now to say I remix and need to improve the method. You can see something at http://linuxvillage.org/en and http://bentovillage.me
<melodie> else, here is Malinux Télé : http://malinuxtele.tuxfamily.org/
<phillw> flexiondotorg: it is a part of the martial art Kung-fu ... when you master something you add -fu ... So, a person able to use the additional search features of google posses google-fu :)
<flexiondotorg> Thanks for the links. I'll take a look.
<melodie> right now I am trying to discover how the official isos get "initrd.lz" to be a real lzma compressed file, whereas Bento Openbox, (which I do) and also Unit193's IceWM (which is of a higher tech standard than mine, and also a non official version) have "initrd.lz" which are gzip files.
<melodie> I thought it could be something related to the initramfs-tools, but I haven't got anywhere with this guess
<Kamilion> they probably just run mkinitramfs -c themselves and override /etc/initramfs-tools/initramfs.conf 's compress directive.
<Kamilion> COMPRESS - Specifies the compression method used for the initramfs image. mkinitramfs will default to gzip if the kernel lacks support (CONFIG_RD) or the corresponding userspace utility is not present.
<Kamilion> probably missing the userspace utilities for it to do lzma.
<Kamilion> lol
<Kamilion> COMPRESS
<Kamilion>               Specifies the compression method used for the  initramfs  image.
<Kamilion>               mkinitramfs  will  default  to  gzip if the kernel lacks support
<Kamilion>               (CONFIG_RD)  or  the  corresponding  userspace  utility  is  not
<Kamilion>               present.
<Kamilion> nooo... that's not the right paste... Thanks, kvirc. *sigh*
<Kamilion> anyway, COMPRESS in /etc/initramfs-tools/initramfs.conf is whatcha wanna play with.
<Kamilion> the default in the file is 'gzip' and it can take the following parameters: 'gzip', 'bzip2', 'lzma', 'lzop', 'xz'. XZ is also known as LZMA2.
<Kamilion> thus, you should have LZMA2 support in your kernel image enabled
<melodie> Kamilion I look!
<melodie> hello btw :)
<Kamilion> o/
 * Kamilion rubs eyes
<melodie> why d'you rub eyes? not awaken yet?
<Kamilion> just woke up ~10m ago
<Kamilion> 7am here.
<melodie> you are 8 hours earlier from my place now. We just changed for winder daylight saving
<Kamilion> we get that on sunday
<phillw> hi Kamilion :)
<Kamilion> o/
<phillw> go grab some coffee and wake up before melodie sucks your brains out with a straw (She's good at that! )
<melodie> I read your answer and answered back to Clearkimura, and put you in copy
<melodie> phillw not possible with Kamilion
<melodie> he has a knowlegde way over my ability to feed from. ;)
<Kamilion> bleg, coffee
<Kamilion> that stuff rots your brain
<melodie> phillw and he is very good at feeding! he tried to feed me with whole mountain chains of knowledge before I had to give up! XD
<phillw> melodie: while you are here.... Will you be wanting a non-pae kernel come 16.04 time?
<melodie> Kamilion what do you get for your breakfast?
<melodie> phillw if you create one, I'll probably create a Bento for it. why not?
<phillw> melodie: in that case I will keep the VM used to create it :)
<melodie> ok
<Kamilion> I don't break fast till lunch around 2:30PM. Then something else around 7:30PM.
<melodie> no promise though, it always depends on what events will occur by that time
<phillw> indeed, but the VM is doing no harm to anyone :)
<melodie> Kamilion so what is it you drink and eat at that time?
<Kamilion> ahahaha
<melodie> phillw sure
<Kamilion> knowledge
<melodie> Kamilion :)
<melodie> Kamilion when you will have read my answer to Clearkimura, and when you can take the time to think about it, I'll be interested to see if it's possible to go further, seeking why I get more than 20MB difference
<Kamilion> 55kg and 175cm. I do not require significant amounts of nutrition to maintain such a form.
<Kamilion> I already pointed that out in my answer, melodie
<Kamilion> perhaps you were using email and didn't catch the edited github post?
<melodie> Kamilion you were still sleeping while I was answering this morning, europe time.
<Kamilion> oh, and clear did too
<melodie> "Date: Tue, 27 Oct 2015 11:45:13 +0100"
<melodie> my Message-Id: <20151027114513.1541f11b3273ae8496ea24d2@gmx.fr>
<Kamilion> "It will only apply the compression filter if it makes sense to -- and if it increases compression, there's no reason not to use it."
<melodie> yes I read your answer, and his
<Kamilion> it found some data it could compress, so it did
<Kamilion> that's how filters work
<melodie> and the above message id is my last mail
<Kamilion> regardless of what the actual binary format of the file is
<Kamilion> it could be some data files in the QT docs or part of the llvm compiler suite, the compressor doesn't care
<melodie> Kamilion :
<Kamilion> "that looks like data I can compress with the IA64 filter!"
<Kamilion> "that looks like data I can compress with the armthumb filter!"
<Kamilion> the tradeoff, however, is time
<melodie> source iso A to dest iso 1 (with x86 only) : 695MB
<Kamilion> it takes time to 'try' a filter against a block to see if it compresses better
<Kamilion> the more filters you add to the list, the longer the compression takes.
<melodie> source iso A to dest iso 2 (with 'x86,ia64') : 681MB
<Kamilion> Tell ya what, i just got myself a new PC today
<Kamilion> so I'll do some testing with it once I have it set up.
<melodie> ok
<Kamilion> Got m'self a quad-socket opteron board, a supermicro H8QGL
<Kamilion> http://www.supermicro.com/Aplus/motherboard/Opteron6000/SR56x0/H8QGL-iF.cfm
<Kamilion> http://www.supermicro.com/products/chassis/4U/748/SC748TQ-R1400.cfm
<Kamilion> came into the lab, USB port next to the keyboard port's broken.
<melodie> this looks like very nice hardware
<Kamilion> thing's got 64 cores and 256GB of memory when it arrived... But because of the broken USB port, the shell and motherboard would have been scrapped
<Kamilion> "Aha!" i say
<Kamilion> "Look here, there are two other headers on the motherboard for attaching USB ports."
<melodie> :)
<Kamilion> Since it was about to go into the trash anyway, I paid the weight of the unit, 75LBS, for $2 each.
<Kamilion> found some cheap processors on ebay that would fit
<Kamilion> http://www.ebay.com/itm/OS6134WKT8EG0-AMD-Opteron-6100-Series-6134-2-3GHz-6MB-x2-3200MHz-Socket-G34-Proc-/151842808302?hash=item235a8961ee:g:GU8AAOSw~bFWFtty
<Kamilion> found a pack of four of them for $99 total, that had come out of one of these early in their lifetime before the AMD 12 and 16 core chips were released.
<melodie> you are very good! XD
<Kamilion> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AMD-OS6380WKTGGHKWOF-Opteron-6380-Abu-Dhabi-2-5GHz-115W-16-Core-Server-Processor-/111501365754   <--- these are what came out
<phillw> scavenging usually pays dividends :)
<Kamilion> boss thinks he can sell them for at least $700 each based on that
<Kamilion> and here's the kicker
<Kamilion> it came in not booting at all
<Kamilion> hit the power button, all the fans spin up, blank screen
<Kamilion> no bios, no nothing
<Kamilion> what solved it?
<Kamilion> a three cent sticker.
<Kamilion> the broken usb port pins were touching the connector housing.
<phillw> nicely spotted :)
<Kamilion> isolating them brought it right up, and verified that all the guts were working and salable.
<Kamilion> plus it had sixteen 16GB sticks in it
 * phillw drools
<Kamilion> all ECC, I set the machine's BIOS to 'ECC SCRUB MAX'
<Kamilion> no problems
<Kamilion> pulled the old parts out
<Kamilion> I had four 8GB sticks I had been saving for a while
<melodie> Kamilion each time I start a discussion with you, you just did one famous great business such as this one. do you do that several times a week? :D
<Kamilion> nice samsung ECC
<Kamilion> that had come through from a similar machine
<Kamilion> melodie: no, I deal with new systems several times a day.
<phillw> WEE directive is kind to him and the company :)
<Kamilion> WEEE, yes, we do WEEE Takeback for european markets (being here in california)
<Kamilion> because this is where the companies that sold the equipment are
<melodie> ECC is the feature which makes the memory sticks work together in an inter related way?
<Kamilion> ECC is extended error correction codes.
<melodie> oh yes
<Kamilion> getting to be pretty common even in modern desktop systems
<melodie> ok
<Kamilion> used to be the realm of the super-expensive servers only
<Kamilion> hehe
<melodie> :)
<Kamilion> cause they wanted $800 for an $80 stick, because ENTERPRISE
<melodie> of course ^^ (money money)
<Kamilion> and us freebooters can't afford no $800 ram sticks, let alone the droolworthy 32GB sticks available now
<Kamilion> and I heard toshiba announced the first 64GB single DIMM stick
<melodie> what is a "freebooter" ? about Free Open Source Software?
<Kamilion> you have the meaning of car boot sale, yes?
<melodie> in your geographic area you are ahead of many countries for the power and quality of the hardware
<melodie> car boot sale? Is that when you sell fast and cheaper?
<melodie> or?
<Kamilion> Hoodlums selling things out of the back of car boot/trunks, often stolen car radios and merchandise from robbed houses, or in other cases, 'found' and repaired gear after the HAM radio community partially adopted the term here in the USA
<Kamilion> the modern connotation meaning someone who goes to swap meets and trades, in HAM community
<Kamilion> a 'freebooter' is someone who loans or gives away HAM gear to interested persons.
<Kamilion> removing the 'sale' from the mix.
<Kamilion> supposedly it stems from the 1970s CB/HAM movement in america, along with the 'trucking'/'trucker' stories.
<melodie> Kamilion I'll seek on the web for some of your words, such as "hoodlums", "HAM". Hold on, I'll brb!
<Kamilion> "HAM Radio"
<melodie> ok
<Kamilion> "HAM" will get you something much different, heh
<Kamilion> .... Nooooooooooo! BAD WINDOWS
<Kamilion> http://puu.sh/kZvtv/46908991d9.png
<melodie> amateur radio
<Kamilion> why does it pick the most annoying times
<Kamilion> lol
<Kamilion> and the worst part is, I don't have the source so I can't change it for myself.
<melodie> Kamilion ok, hoodlums now :D
<melodie> that seems typical of your area!
<melodie> https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/hoodlum
<Kamilion> "chav", "hoodlum", "gangster", "youth", "that little shithead"
<Kamilion> take your pick... XD
<melodie> and hood is also a part of the wearing that covers the head
<melodie> green hood? :D
<melodie> ok, now I can read again your say and understand what you say!
<Kamilion> aye, but I don't think they had those when the phrases were coined.
<Kamilion> but that's a hundred and fifty year old word, so.... hahaha
<melodie>  meets and trade ?
<melodie> hahaha ? do others you know irl use it?
<melodie> to meet : I know, to trade, I know, does "meets and trade" take a special meaning here?
<Kamilion> Pour rencontrer à un emplacement pour l'équipement utilisé pour la transmission radio échange et de culture générale, de rencontrer et de swap.
<Kamilion> early form of linux user groups
<Kamilion> s/linux/radio/i
<melodie> ok
<melodie> we could also talk about "special ham garage sales" ?
<Kamilion> https://www.google.com/search?q=ham+shack&es_sm=122&tbm=isch
<Kamilion> a group of pictures is worth a million words.
<phillw> Kamilion: Ham has a different meaning to me :) https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=ham+radio+pictures&client=ubuntu&espv=2&biw=1366&bih=634&tbm=isch&imgil=F6yc-BErLF63IM%253A%253BorlOJ35xNm2lgM%253Bhttp%25253A%25252F%25252Farccla.us%25252F&source=iu&pf=m&fir=F6yc-BErLF63IM%253A%252CorlOJ35xNm2lgM%252C_&usg=__RcisGSFx5lxmzidiiuHkY4rQA2Q%3D&ved=0CDUQyjdqFQoTCMWKipTw4sgCFULNFAodaLoGRw&ei=CIwvVsXmNcKaU-j0mrgE#imgrc=F6yc-BErLF63IM%3A&usg=__RcisGSFx5lxmz
<Kamilion> Who're you callin ANALOG there, sonny?! them's fighting amplitudes!
<Kamilion> https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=ham+radio+pictures&client=ubuntu&espv=2&biw=1366&bih=634&tbm=isch
<Kamilion> trimmed that for you
<Kamilion> https://s3.amazonaws.com/files.qrz.com/n/kd8edn/Ham_Radio_Zone.jpg
<Kamilion> Anyhoo, off for a while, as I mentioned, new PC
<Kamilion> so I'm taking the chance to DD my windows 7 partition from a 1TB western digital to a 2TB western digital.
<melodie> Kamilion LOL
<melodie> at http://arccla.us/images/Ham-Radio_Old-Timer.gif
<Kamilion> https://pbs.twimg.com/profile_images/1219665553/Mad_Radio_Operator_400x400.jpg   <--- more like what I remember...
<phillw> this was mine .. http://www.cbmonitor.cz/cb_muzeum/fotogalery/detail.php?sid=124
<phillw> Oh, happy days :)
<phillw> (14:13:27) Kamilion: thing's got 64 cores and 256GB of memory when it arrived... But because of the broken USB port, the shell and motherboard would have been scrapped ---- If you got any spare, I'll pay shipping to UK :D
<Kamilion> people keep saying that to me
<Kamilion> i've waited two years for this to drop in my lap
<Kamilion> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2654242
<Kamilion> phillw: but if you want a H8QG6-LN4F? We've got a stack of like ten of those, can definitely ship to the UK.
<Kamilion> http://area51dev.blogspot.com/p/ocng5-installation.html
<Kamilion> Flash the firmware:
<Kamilion> if using H8QG6 or H8QGi series board (all except LN4F variant!), type: FLASH.BAT QG63NG52.C16
<Kamilion> if using H8QG7 or H8QGi series board (LN4F variant only!), type: FLASH.BAT QG73NG52.C09
<Kamilion> if using H8QGL series board, type: FLASH.BAT QGL3NG52.C19
<Kamilion> if using H8SGL series board, type: FLASH.BAT SGL3NG52.B25
<Kamilion> the H8QG6-LN4F isn't supported by the overclocking hack firmware I've been itching to use for the past two years.
<Kamilion> and of COURSE it's been the exact kind that shows up here. >.<
<Kamilion> so you want one of them? sure, no problem, they're not selling well anyway
<Kamilion> (half the reason the boss let me keep this H8QGL
<melodie> Kamilion I want to run a project which implies free software and recycling computers, if that project goes up to the creation, I might come back to you for such plans.
<Kamilion> sure; all the rackmount servers you could need, but nothing else.
<Kamilion> cause we've sold most of it!
<melodie> if that goes it's way, it will take one year I think
<Kamilion> but if you can build a desktop PC, you can build a server PC.
<Kamilion> the steps are no different, there are simply more iterations of a few of them.
<phillw> just a powerful 'core' machine multi-core and lots of RAM... I'd look to have it hooked up nearer Warrington where there is a business internet account so bandwidth is better than I have here in the countryside :)
<melodie> Kamilion about the config file you told me : /etc/initramfs-tools/initramfs.conf : in Xubuntu, the compression in the file is "gzip", but the initrd.lz is a real lzma one, as the "file" command says
<Kamilion> okay
<Kamilion> phillw: bandwidth means nothing to me; this thing is primarily for running VMs and doing builds with mksquashfs
<Kamilion> I've been limping along on a single opteron 6134 doing the kamikazi builds
<Kamilion> sometimes 10 to 12 in a day
<Kamilion> and my boss has been complaining that I'm 'not working enough'
<Kamilion> (cause I'm waiting for the long squashfs to finish compressing)
<Kamilion> pretty much right in the problem space melodie is exploring, right now.
<Kamilion> one of her remarks on the github issue for Customiser was that building an ISO basically ate her machine's responsiveness completely. (mksquashfs will eat every drop of CPU available, and demand MOAR)
<phillw> Kamilion: I know, making a kernel also likes to eat computers :)
<Kamilion> nah, only if you -j cores+1
<phillw> But, a multi core machine with RAM to spare would be put to good use. M elodie will tell you that i host an area for her and that I have sent HDDs (which took a bit of hacking to get to work) and RAM for her projects
<phillw> Kamilion: not a smart move on a domestic laptop :P
<Kamilion> yeah, not much ram to spare... it may have came in the door with 256GB, but it's got 32GB now.
<phillw> I'm patient :)
<Kamilion> I'm merely doubling what I currently have, 16GB.
<Kamilion> and, uh, I'm REALLY pushing the limits of it
<melodie> Kamilion the issue was on the cpus only. the machine failed because the cpu where waiting to get some free time which they never did, and after 15 or 20 minutes, I just used the sysrq keys
<Kamilion> hundreds of tabs and two or three local vms, and three blades worth of remote VMs to manage all from the same physical node I sit in front of
<Kamilion> melodie: aye; I'll look into setting the process' nice value
<phillw> oh the joys of step releases.... utopic --> vivid --> wily
<melodie> and on the T410 all 4 cores (2 cores 4 threads) are highly used, while the ram is very quiet
<melodie> ram use
<Kamilion> that way CPU does not go idle, but other applications may preempt the compression task
<melodie> I don't know what can be done on the side of the python code, all I can say is that ubuntu builder never produced that effect (though it produced other bad side effects)
<phillw> ah ha!! actually Kamilion how familiar are you with the install script that *buntu uses ?
<melodie> phillw that's in the server, the build machine. you put in seeds, it puts out isos.
<melodie> the people at #ubuntu-devel would know things about them...
<melodie> Kamilion what do you think?
<phillw> melodie: I'm referring to to installer script... ubuntu-devel refuse to make a couple of changes so that it can do what it used to do. i guess they where hard coded by some bloody code monkey to be release specific instead of release agnostic.
<melodie> what did it use to do that it doesn't do anymore?
<Kamilion> phillw: ubuiquity? Somewhat familiar but not really.
<melodie> and are you talking about the installer for the live desktop, or for the text mode install?
<phillw> melodie: 2 things.... 1) the alternate installer ignores the image and goes for net install. 2) alternate image can not be used as a source for upgrading from one release to the next, even though it has all the new files needed.
<melodie> have you filed a bug report?
<phillw> Kamilion: I would not piss on ubiquity if it were on fire :D (apologies for language, melodie )
<melodie> or several?
<Kamilion> phillw: me either, but I could say that about a lot of canonical's 'needless innovation'.
<melodie> phillw fun you fancy acting organically on a software
<phillw> melodie: it is "Won't Fix" as they hate lubuntu sticking to alternate images
<Kamilion> they have a severe habit of NIH
<melodie> Kamilion can you translate "NIH" for me?
<Kamilion> phillw: okay, so then, perhaps we should change the model we operate under
<Kamilion> melodie: Not Invented Here
<melodie> ok
<Kamilion> phillw: if this has become a problem in code; perhaps we can change the workflow instead.
<Kamilion> we have an end result to achieve, and no real constraints on how to achieve it
<melodie> Kamilion can Customizer work with alternate?
<phillw> Kamilion: I was told that if I found someone to look at the script, i could re-file the bug with the proposed fixes... so, hope has always remained eternal. For an example, lubuntu 15.10 alternate is the ONLY one in the family to be CD sized. I know my boss considers it a bit of a PITA, but he also does know that we will abandon alternate "with all guns blazing" :)
<phillw> letting alternate do what it can do, would be a wake up call... If you have more than 1 computer to upgrade - why use the internet? The alternate ISO will do it from CD. For groups / schools where bandwidth is slow and / or charged by the Mb, the alternate image would make a big difference to them. Sadly, Canonical now think everyone has 100 Mb/s links with no data charge. :'(
<phillw> </end rant>
<Kamilion> hm, know what language it's written in?
<phillw> not sure.... let me have a dig
<phillw> Kamilion: looks like shell script
<Kamilion> i have skill in bash and python
<Kamilion> so as long as it's bash script and not generic platform independant sh shell script, i can have a crack at it
<Kamilion> phillw: the other issue you guys have, is, um, your squashfs really isn't well compressed.
<Kamilion> I shave about a 50-60MB off it by switching to the xz compression
<Kamilion> more if the -Xbcj filters are enabled, but that increases compression time
<Kamilion> (but it's LP doing the normal builds...)
<phillw> Kamilion: I can pass that up to julien to see if it can be implemented as the alternate iso is always a size issue and ~50 Mb would be a welcome buffer :)
<Kamilion> the alternate iso doesn't really use squashfs, it's mostly a debian package repository on cd
<Kamilion> AFAIK they can do almost everything inside of the initrd
<phillw> no, it has no LiveCD function
<Kamilion> so they have no need of unpacking/mounting a squashfs
<phillw> but the script is ignoring the local media and looking to net install.
<Kamilion> oh
<Kamilion> ... huh.
<Kamilion> yeah, that's not right.
<Kamilion> I know it was working not too long ago too
<Kamilion> sec
<Kamilion> Y'know why I know?
<phillw> it USED to look at local media, hence my thinking it was a hack using release name / i.d.
<Kamilion> I had to figure out how to turn it off.
<phillw> I had a sneaking feeling you may have come across that :)
<phillw> the wonderful thing about the script is that once I see it looking to the internet and disconnect, it pauses for about 45 seconds and then falls back to using the bloody ISO !!!
<Kamilion> found it
<Kamilion> https://github.com/kamilion/kamikazi-core/commit/6f8dbf70c30c1fd82e256621449f0e2481f1de88
<phillw> so, to this mere mortal. it seems a simple case of priority is the wrong way round.
<Kamilion> september 17th,
<Kamilion> +# Disable trying to import a package pool from the cdrom media.
<Kamilion> +rm /usr/share/initramfs-tools/scripts/casper-bottom/41apt_cdrom
<phillw> is that a ubiquity script or the alternate script?
<Kamilion> to note: I remove the package pool from the cdrom, as I've already got build-essential in the image, so the gcc packages in the package pool are not needed
<Kamilion> neither, that's part of the livecd's bootscripts
<Kamilion> which may also be used in the alternate installer to launch the installer
<phillw> ah, okies.
<Kamilion> but monkeying around at that point in boot might be able to patch something further down the line
<Kamilion> that technique is used a lot to mutate the livecd to run in live mode
<Kamilion> then that squashfs gets unpacked to the target /
<Kamilion> so the squashfs can't be full of livecd hacks and stuff
<Kamilion> something in initramfs-tools has to 'reach forward' and patch it in ram while the livecd's running.
<Kamilion> the same may be true in the alternate installer.
<Kamilion> i don't know if it uses casper or not
<Kamilion> as the whole reason I build kamikazi is because serial terminals are for chumps
<Kamilion> and I mean that as the VT220 style external serial terminals
<Kamilion> or the cyclades 32-port serial over IP boxes used in server racks to provide out of band management
<phillw> Kamilion: this seems to go round in circles, but as you are allowed on that irc channel, they may be able to better point out the link. http://askubuntu.com/questions/202697/where-is-the-source-code-for-alternate-cd-installer
<Kamilion> when your only *choice* is a dumb serial port for out of band management, it sucks.
<Kamilion> uh
<Kamilion> oh, wow, subversion
<Kamilion> I havn't seen that in forever
<Kamilion> got a debian DD to sponsor the patch to upstream?
<phillw>  *choice* is a dumb serial port == politician
<Kamilion> phillw: no, i mean it
<Kamilion> IPMI1.5 gives you 'serial over lan' redirection of one COM port
<Kamilion> that's it
<Kamilion> that's your only out of band console outside of the system's own network ports. :<
<phillw> I have my means, yes. Our head of dev can get things "done" :)
<Kamilion> thankfully, it supports VT-UTF8
<Kamilion> otherwise I'd go insane
<Kamilion> okie dokie.
<phillw> Kamilion: I'd recommend asking for the link to what ever *buntu use on their channel.
<Kamilion> ugh, then I have to deal with bzr
 * Kamilion whines about not being able to use git as a source control system... such a first world problem... lol
<phillw> ask away, but it is always better not to mention my name :) I'm Voldemort
<Kamilion> that's the potter thing with the anagram name, right?
<Kamilion> Tom Riddle?
<phillw> Almost no witch or wizard dares to speak his name, instead referring to him by epithets such as "You-Know-Who", "He-Who-Must-Not-Be-Named" or "the Dark Lord".
<Kamilion> sheesh, been at least six or seven years since I read those books, too
<Kamilion> yeah, yeah, not a muggle, thanks.
<phillw> I am persona non gratis with a lot of them :)
<Kamilion> of the shadowy lubuntu cabal
<Kamilion> oooh, the mystique.
<Kamilion> I bet you get a cool cape and everything.
<phillw> Nah, of the incompetent ass holes who are the -release team who fail to instigate milestone steps ans ignore release managers.
<Kamilion> and a pointy hat.
<Kamilion> eh, their aims are just a little different
<Kamilion> and perhaps they lack experience
<Kamilion> but I've always tried to go by "if you meet an asshole in the morning, then you met an asshole. if you meet assholes all day, you're the asshole."
<ianorlin> eww I don't like stuff written on napkins orginally
<phillw> Nah, a cactus shaped dildo that was shoved up their collective ass holes. I'm actually amazed the guy over kubuntu put up with it as long as he did. Eventually, even he told them to go forth and multiply
<Kamilion> yeah, poor jonathan
<Kamilion> a victim of corporatization and the spaceballs II joke
<phillw> And Liz has also jacked in CC ....
<Kamilion> (they advertised a second movie in the first one, "Spaceballs II: The search for more money"
<Kamilion> it never appeared to my knowledge. :d
<ianorlin> phillw did you see his fossdem 2014 speech, do you have to be brain damaged to care about the linux desktop
<phillw> they were, however, prophetic as disney is bringing out more star wars :D
<Kamilion> I see it as a tool problem, guys.
<Eliz> Heh I still find it funny how I never get pinged for Liz then it just happens once in a while.
<Kamilion> I would have shat out a million little configuration tools by now... but writing GUI apps in a text editor is... tiring, to say the least.
<Kamilion> I lack the motivation to go through so much effort for something that microsoft visual basic got half right in 1997
<phillw> sorry Eliz
<Kamilion> and nobody but QT and Unity technogolies have really any idea on how to improve it drastically
<Eliz> Not your fault
<Eliz> Amusing.
<Kamilion> both of them, currently driven by a lot of profit in sharing some, but not all, of their deck of cards
<phillw> she is pleia2 on IRC.. currently in Japan at OpenStack conference
<Kamilion> oh, princess leia too. I've seen her from time to time.
<Kamilion> can't recall conversing.
<ianorlin> yeah she has been getting more and more busy with work lately
<phillw> She is a wise head, who I can turn to for advice. She will be missed on CC
<phillw> ianorlin: no, she disliked the smell of where it was heading.
<Kamilion> just a reminder, this is -devel
<ianorlin> oops
<phillw> yup, we should all be on #phillw :D there is a log bot here!
<Kamilion> well, discussions about people's personal motiviations and situations should be moved outside, yeah.
<phillw> but, devel is all about open sky thinking :)
<Kamilion> I doubt anyone will really read these logs until the AIs show up and start showing interest in their origins.
<Kamilion> anyway, I was kind of getting onto the topic of QT
 * phillw would have bought tickets to sit in the Oracle board room meeting when the MySQL guys, who they thought that they had 'bought' went.. Up-yours, hello to MariaDB :D
<Kamilion> http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qt3d-index.html  <--- experimental in 5.5, a landed feature in 5.6
<Kamilion> it is finally possible to use a visual application designer...
<phillw> yeah, the Qt4 --> Qt5 was not best timed for lubuntu wanting to migrate, but that is life :)
<Kamilion> but, what's driving it?
<phillw> Haing said that, it could have far worse!
<Kamilion> http://v-play.net/2015/07/qt-3d-game-engine-with-qt-5-5-and-v-play-game-engine/     <--- this is. QT is making a play for the games industry.
<phillw> +been
<Kamilion> but the punch in the crotch?
<Kamilion> They need to monetize their product, so no LGPLv3.
<phillw> nah, the guys and gals are quietly moving from Qt4 to Qt5 ... not quite sure why quipzilla is failing to build, but I'm sure they are on the case.
<Kamilion> they took a bunch of components and put them together. Then turned the glue code into a product... and now we lose a vital ability for anyone to be able to write a cross platform application
<ianorlin> in the lubuntu ppa
<phillw> ianorlin: yup, Julien has been re-organsing things, it is still 'off-line' as the last update I had
<Kamilion> http://www.m-cubed.com/static/pdf/   <--- have a look under the 'dell' section
<ianorlin> I have been using the repo version as my main driver for a while
<Kamilion> they want me to do a lot more of this...
<Kamilion> and I have no way to do it FOSS without taking 3 years to get to the point right there on my own
<Kamilion> that whole thing took me no more than 20 minutes, *during a meeting*
<Kamilion> it took me more time to search google for the image of the dell R210-II PC and use gimp's color to alpha to convert the white background to transparency than it did to make it bounce and move around and generally act like what people kind of expect a modern PC to be able to do
<Kamilion> but the one thing I can't get this thing to do? F--king deal with stdin and stdout. >.<
<Kamilion> I've tried like eleven ways
<Kamilion> and it's so windows/OSX focused it just has no idea how to interact with terminals, streams, sockets...
<Kamilion> I'd love to whip up some BEAUTIFUL menus for configuring nginx
<Kamilion> but no stdin/stdout and no unix sockets, and raw tcp sockets getting slapped around because of some adobe flash policy server thing... Urrgh.
<Kamilion> the two sides have a huge disconnect
<Kamilion> us PC nerds and geeks that love computer science, and the gamers that are pissed off if you waste more than a millisecond of their time... (Otherwise, why would you hear gamers complain about lag so much?)
<Kamilion> QT's finally embracing this, thankfully.
<Kamilion> and we're headed in the direction of QT as well; and they show no sign of giving up their GPLv3 side
<Kamilion> but, lack of tools slows development.
<Kamilion> how can we speed lxqt up?
<Kamilion> right now it seems like a terribly small project, maybe twenty people in 7 billion
<Kamilion> what can we do to make each of those people 500% more effective, or save them 250% time?
<Kamilion> if it's CPU resources; I have some to spare.
<Kamilion> AFK for a while
<phillw> regenerate :)
<Kamilion> dd transfer will be in progress
<wxl> do tell, flexiondotorg
<ianorlin> hmm lubuntu 15.10 ships with xfce4-notifyd-config which now allows easy changing of notification themes
<ianorlin> however this in not in the lubuntu wiki
<flexiondotorg> wxl, Yo
<flexiondotorg> Have you had the chance to test the image?
<ianorlin> hmm redworl is not on but I may have found  a link to the old  blog
<phillw> ianorlin: please update https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WilyWerewolf/ReleaseNotes/Lubuntu in ONE LINE and ask rafael to have the extra line translated.
<phillw> flexiondotorg: I'm still waiting on the new image?
<flexiondotorg> phillw, Yeah, the image you have is "good enough".
<flexiondotorg> Basically, if you're connecting to some HDMI screen, or via an HDMI to DVI adpater, you get no video output.
<phillw> flexiondotorg: the Pi2 is not yet arrived and I cannot play with it until tomorrow :(
<flexiondotorg> Easily fixed by editting /boot/config.txt
<flexiondotorg> No problem.
<flexiondotorg> I'll try and spin new images over the next couple of days.
<phillw> it will be connecting to an HDMI screen. What is the work around?
<phillw> wxl: .. a word when you are free? :)
<wxl> go phillw
<phillw> I was searching for pavu, tried the usual apt-get variations and found this....wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio
<phillw> take a read :)
<phillw> So, do not decry LSC, as it found it and installed it... This is a rather agravated u --> w --> v upgrade as sis wasn't doin updates
<phillw> TODO, dead easy... launch LSC type in pulse audio and click install.... dead easy for n00bs :D
<wxl> yep, it just has many bugs and making py3 the default release is going to create many more
<wxl> which is not easy for noobs
<phillw> lsc was not the bug... the wiki page when delved into as lubuntu STILL sticks to alsa was the issue :)
<phillw> is there a good reason that we don't use pavu?
 * wxl shrugs
<wxl> might be a weight issue
<phillw> kk, I'll ask the boss :) I'm sure there is a reason.
<wxl> gtk requirements for one
<phillw> wxl: you have mail :)
<phillw> wxl: COWARD!!!!
<wxl> ?
<phillw> ahh, sorry, I didnt read next section :P
<phillw> just reading your edits to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing
<phillw> I'm sad and get emailed each time an edit is made :)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu QA/Development | Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/QA | Support: #lubuntu, Chat: #lubuntu-offtopic | new mailing list! http://lists.ubuntu.com/lubuntu-devel
<melodie> hi, did anyone notice strange deps in Lubuntu Wily? Here is my findings starting to work on Wily Ubuntu Mini Remix today:
<melodie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/obconf/+bug/1510709
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1510709 in obconf (Ubuntu) "In Wily Obconf 1:2.0.4 pulls in tons of not needed packagess" [Undecided,New]
<melodie> phillw redwolf wxl Unit193 and every person who can have a look and perhaps try to check?
<ianorlin> melodie: try --no-install-recommends with the apt-get
<melodie> ianorlin can you read again the post?
<melodie> ianorlin I just edited:
<melodie> and changed the normal font for this:
<melodie> "WITH RECOMMENDS TURNED OFF (this was intended for the people who read too fast):"
<wxl> melodie: well, for that sake of being sure, try explicitly stating no recommends.
<wxl> it wouldn't be the first time i've had something not act as i expect
<melodie> ok, I'll add the result in the bug report, so that everyone is sure to be sure, and that the turned off command can't be wrong:
<melodie> ## Recommends are not to be default installed
<melodie> echo 'APT::Install-Recommends "false";'  >> /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/99synaptic
<wxl> yes yes
<wxl> did you check the dependencies of every single one of the libs required?
<melodie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/obconf/+bug/1510709
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1510709 in obconf (Ubuntu) "In Wily Obconf 1:2.0.4 pulls in tons of not needed packagess" [Undecided,New]
<melodie> wxl this is not my job to do, it's the packager's job
<melodie> have to go now, sorry
<wxl> honestly i don't see anything lalarming
<melodie> wxl honestly this is a stupid way of bloating a distro, I don't need the damn theme packages
<melodie> ;-)
<melodie> good night
<wxl> you don't need libs?
<Unit193> Erm, into /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/99synaptic?  No.
<Unit193> And, install-recommends = no causes problems for Lubuntu.
#lubuntu-devel 2015-10-28
<cimbakahn> Hello!
<cimbakahn> Is anyone here?
<cimbakahn> Does lubuntu come with any PPA's in its default installation?  And is it faster than lxle?
<cimbakahn> Does lubuntu come with any PPA's in its default installation?  And is it faster than lxle?
<phillw> cimbakahn: there are ppa's but they are for development work. lxle is a slightly more resource hungry community re-spin of lubuntu.
<cimbakahn> Oh!  Thank you phillw!
<cimbakahn> I didn't see your response.
<cimbakahn> I had a feeling that lxle was more resource hungry than lubuntu.
<wxl> it definitely weighs more.
<wxl> and we (lubuntu/ubuntu/canonical/etc) don't support it
<wxl> so support is a potential concern
<wxl> were i to be brutually honest, i really don't see it's value.
<phillw> cimbakahn: if you are adventurous, we always seek new testers. wxl is the Lord and Master of testing, more details about that role can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/SubTeams#Quality_Assurance_Team
<cimbakahn> Looks like i will be installing lubuntu right after i get 2 jobs done here.
<phillw> So you can have read before you are assimilated into the collective :)
<cimbakahn> HAHAHA!
<wxl> yeah come join us!
<cimbakahn> You crack me up!
<wxl> cimbakahn: if you mean phillw, he's british. forgive him. :)
<phillw> a sense of humour is a requirement. Teach you, we can... Laugh, you must :)
<wxl> hahahah i can just imagine you saying that in a yoda voice phillw XD
<cimbakahn> I have to go thru my bookmarks and my pictures, then i will install it and i will come back here.
<wxl> cimbakahn: we usually do testing on virtual machines, btw.
<cimbakahn> Problem is that will be taking me a day or 2 because there is alot of bookmarks and pictures.
 * phillw hands up to teach about using KVM instead of the crap called VBox
<phillw> cimbakahn: we have just fired a release out, about 6 months to go until next one.... Plenty of time for you to learn and become familiar with the system.
<cimbakahn> To me virtual machines is no way to test an operating system.  You have to install it and try it for a week to test it properly.
<wxl> if you're referring to exploratory testing, yes
<cimbakahn> I never heard of KVM.  I will have to read up on that.
<phillw> pre-alpha is very good at rendering a machine u/s :) Once we get past alpha1 I install the candidate onto my machine and use it 'production'
<cimbakahn> I just noticed above phillw reminded me of Yoda.
<phillw> cimbakahn: it is a part of http://linuxpadawan.net/ several lubuntu people are masters on there for padawans
<phillw> cimbakahn: I did an introduction to KVM a while back, so you can have a read of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities/Classroom/Raring#Section_3 and feel free to ask any questions
<cimbakahn> From what that page reads.  It looks like i would have some mentors.
<phillw> cimbakahn: say yes to the next request..
<cimbakahn> I have been on linux for a year and 8 months.  I will never go back to windows.  I could never have as much fun on windows as what i do linux.  Besides all this, Microsoft has screwed me over 3 times and i'm not giving them a chance to do it again.
<phillw> you'll fit in well :) Did you get the invite?
<cimbakahn> phillw.  Do you see my text in the other room?
<phillw> yes :)
<phillw> you joined as i asked
#lubuntu-devel 2015-10-29
<flexiondotorg> phillw, Pong
<phillw> pong
<ianorlin> wxl is there a reason xenial alternates are not building?
<wxl> ianorlin: did you look at the logs or anything? (there's troubleshooting info on the Testing wiki)
<ianorlin> I should
<wxl> it may be that they're finishing still
<wxl> our cron time is 1645
<wxl> oops
<wxl> and it's Thu Oct 29 17:29:15 UTC 2015
<phillw> wxl: oh, and http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/ubuntu-cdimage/mainline/view/head:/etc/crontab points to trusty. I assume there has been some alteration since then :)
<wxl> i think you're looking in the wrong place, phillw
<wxl> line 30
<phillw> wxl: that is the link on our wiki page :D
<ianorlin> yeah the alternates for xenial fail to build
<wxl> line 17 is for trusty daily builds (remember we still have point releases coming)
<wxl> thus the comment above that section about trusty XD
<ianorlin> hmm although why does the tracker say no testcases avialable
<phillw> wxl: are they definatly failing.... my dim and poor memory does recall that there used to be an extra cron-job for alternates....
<wxl> phillw: they are failing but it has nothing to do with the cronjob. "29 16 * * *for-project lubuntu cron.daily; for-project lubuntu cron.daily-live --live" builds both
<wxl> ok folks we should have alternates by tomorrow
<wxl> unprocessed priority mismatches, whatever that means
<wxl> cjwatson processed them, but it'll take an archive cycle or two to get fixed
<wxl> i can try a late rebuild but i'm inclined to just wait until the autobuild tomorrow
<wxl> meanwhile i'm talking with quality about the testcases. cjwatson has no clue
<ianorlin> yeah not much point this early to really respin
<wxl> i would if it was for sure, but with the testcase issues and everything, meh
<phillw> wxl: okies, thanks for the update
<wxl> ok we have testcases again
<wxl> i know how to fix this in the future now, too
<wxl> nev er had to do it before because usually qa takes care of it
<wxl> but i guess it's a manual script and it got forgotten
<wxl> that being said at least desktop testing is on!
<wxl> can someone confirm or deny bug 1511156 ?
<ubot93> bug 1511156 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "After upgrade to 15.10, suspend request does not suspend" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1511156
<phillw> wxl: are we STILL doing suspend bugs?
#lubuntu-devel 2015-10-30
<tsimonq2> do we have a mail client in Lubuntu?
<tsimonq2> ianorlin: would you happen to know if there is a default mail client in Lubuntu?
<ianorlin> sylpheed
<tsimonq2> ahh thanks
#lubuntu-devel 2016-10-31
<wxl> whoa debian dropped ppc?????
<wxl> https://lists.debian.org/debian-powerpc/2016/10/msg00125.html
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu QA/Development | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/QA | Support: #lubuntu | Chat: #lubuntu-offtopic | Now Testing Zesty Zapus Daily Images | Upcoming: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/ReleaseSchedules
<tsimonq2> wxl: Look good?
#lubuntu-devel 2016-11-02
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- New binary: libonig [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [6.1.1-2] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- New binary: libonig [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [6.1.1-2] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- New binary: libonig [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [6.1.1-2] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- New binary: libonig [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [6.1.1-2] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- New binary: libonig [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [6.1.1-2] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- New binary: libonig [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [6.1.1-2] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- New binary: libonig [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [6.1.1-2] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- New binary: libonig [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [6.1.1-2] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- New binary: libonig [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [6.1.1-2] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- New binary: libonig [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [6.1.1-2] (lubuntu)
<Wulf> Good Morning!
<wxl> morn
<wxl> er
<wxl> after noon now
<wxl> and much later for you i see :)
<Wulf> I'd like to build my own lubuntu image to include a few custom packages. Where can I find the necessary config files / scripts / instructions?
<Wulf> wxl: I'm sure it's Morning for someone here
<wxl> heh launchpad does all the heavy lifting for us
<wxl> you might look at https://stackoverflow.com/questions/18886926/how-to-create-a-custom-ubuntu-image
<wxl> also Kamilion don't you have scripts for creating your own custom lubuntu image?
<Wulf> wxl: launchpad builds images?
<wxl> Wulf: well, the machinery it controls does
<wxl> Wulf: see also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<wxl> Wulf: also https://askubuntu.com/questions/48535/how-to-customize-the-ubuntu-live-cd
<Wulf> wxl: I don't really want to use an existing ISO
<wxl> seems like it would save you effort
<Wulf> wxl: I'm hoping that whatever is used to build the official images is easy enough to use for me
<wxl> if you want to see something cool here's all the machinery on launchpad https://launchpad.net/builders
<wxl> Wulf: if anyone publishes that it would be the release team. see #ubuntu-release
<Wulf> wxl: so what does the lubuntu team do if not provide configs / scripts to build the lubuntu images?
<wxl> Wulf: change components to the seed
<wxl> same as all the other teams do
#lubuntu-devel 2016-11-03
<Kamilion> someone pinged?
<wxl> Kamilion: you have build scripts for your images right?
<Kamilion> https://github.com/kamilion/kamikazi-core/tree/master/buildscripts
<Kamilion> sure do
<wxl> ^^ Wulf there you go. not what ubuntu uses, but it's what someone else uses to make a custom image.
<Kamilion> uses ubuntu-customizer to unpack the iso, the squashfs, then chroot inside. A hook script then (in my case) installs git, grabs that repo, and starts messing with packages and running scripts.
<Kamilion> then the process is reversed, the kernel and initrd (and xen) are extracted from the rootfs, the rootfs is squashfs'd, and stuffed back on the .ISO. all the other files like the checksums and such are regenerated too.
<Kamilion> it's inelegant, but it works.
<Kamilion> right now, I do it in two steps
<Kamilion> the first step is taking a release lubuntu image and trimming it
<Kamilion> https://github.com/kamilion/kamikazi-core/blob/master/buildscripts/xenial/00-build-minilubuntu-iso-from-source.sh
<Kamilion> which will replace firefox with qupzilla, and purge the 'unnessicary' desktop packages (for my use case; having a word processor on a server's desktop is not helpful, and because I use TORAM=YES, it's also a waste of memory.
<Kamilion> also rip out most of the media libraries, but leave a couple 'standard' ones
<Kamilion> so the browser can still play HTML5 video formats, but that's about it.
<Kamilion> at a high level, I remove: apport, abiword, gnumeric, sylpheed, transmission, mtpaint, firefox, audacious, and light-locker.
<Kamilion> at the moment, with all of that trimmed out and qt5 installed for qupzilla, the minilubuntu iso sits at 560.1MB
<Kamilion> which is approximately 1.9GB of files compressed.
<Kamilion> the ISO I build on top of that one ends up at 963.2GB, containing ~3.8GB of files compressed.
<wxl> why don't you build it from scratch? it seems that was his primary interest, for some reason
<Kamilion> but that's got the whole build system and kernel headers for the booted kernel and all the -dev packages for bunches of C libs that pip wants for building various things like uwsgi.
<Kamilion> wxl: after talking to a lawyer, i was basically told that respinning the ISO was something canonical couldn't do anything about, as long as I didn't name my project *buntu.
<wxl> Kamilion: what do you consider the disadvantages in starting from scratch, were that to have been a requirement?
<Kamilion> i download the ISO over bittorrent, and use international package mirrors during my build process.
<Kamilion> none
<Kamilion> however, I ran into lots of problems getting a working configuration
<Kamilion> because what's on the ISO isn't what's in the repository, nessicarily
<Kamilion> and if you remove or purge the wrong thing, everything breaks.
<Kamilion> I was never able to identify what it is in canonical's seed builder that makes things work, but the only thing I can think of is there's some scripts behind the scenes assembling things correctly there with all kinds of bugfix checks
<Kamilion> for example, somewhere lubuntu makes some customizations to settings that aren't part of the packages themselves and I have *no idea where*.
<wxl> did you check to see if release team publishes all that stuff?
<Kamilion> when I debootstrap from scratch, I'm missing all kinds of configuration that, sets plymouth to use the lubuntu bootsplash, sets the default desktop session to load, basically anything having to do with alternatives *sucks* when you're rolling from scratch
<Kamilion> it's perfectly adequate for rolling CLI stuff
<Kamilion> but for having a working live environment 'just fire up' like lubuntu does, nothing beats working off the release ISOs.
<Kamilion> you know everything is already in a sane configuration
<Kamilion> and you can test packages being removed with synaptic to see if it breaks the running environment or screams about removing half the system
<Kamilion> plus there's all sorts of other interactions, pulling in a package pulls in a bunch of libraries which enable functionality elsewhere, and then removing the package you installed doesn't remove the libraries which still have dependants
<Kamilion> rabbitvcs is a good example of that
<Kamilion> installing it will demand that *SOME* vcs it can control is around, and defaults to hg, last I checked, so one must install git before or during the same transaction...
<Kamilion> so there's just all these weird corner cases that were solved somehow for the releases *shrug*
<Kamilion> and another weird one, something keeps pulling in qt4-doc but doesn't really care if it's removed afterwards. That package doesn't compress well and inflates the ISO by about 100MB so one of the last things I do in my build process is remove it.
<Kamilion> and make sure it's gone >.<
<Kamilion> plus other little things like that; figuring out some optional package doesn't compress well (and sucks 8-14MB in with it) can be omitted
<Kamilion> about the only thing lxqt needs to satisfy me is a port of the gnome-disks tool to QT
<Kamilion> if I have that, I can live without all the rest of the gtk universe
<wxl> has anyone looked at systemd performance in lubuntu versus other flavors? it seems i hear a lot of comments about boot time, but haven't necessarily heard this elsewhere
<tsimonq2> wxl: Hm, not sure. I'll look into it this weekend.
<tsimonq2> wxl: Also, @LubuntuOfficial (aka me) mentioned you in a tweet. :P
<tsimonq2> wxl: And @popey retweeted that tweet.
<wxl> tsimonq2: let me know what you find out
<wxl> tsimonq2: also OMG I AM FAMOUS
<tsimonq2> wxl: XD
<tsimonq2> wxl: Ok, will do. :)
#lubuntu-devel 2016-11-04
<teward> wxl: famousness begets people bothering you all the time
<teward> so keep that in mind :P
<teward> s/begets/brings/
<tsimonq2> wxl: And @ATHoneycutt
<wxl> SO FAMOUS EVERYONE RT NOW
<tsimonq2> wxl: And @tsimonq2. :P
<teward> but not me
<teward> cba to logon to twitter at the moment
<ahoneybun> I am not famous, yet
<tsimonq2> Remember, we're all famous, if everyone believed Softpedia.
<tsimonq2> XD
<tsimonq2> wxl: "Zesty live images will no longer have .pyc files stripped by default - flavour developers please take note" - in my honest opinion we should have this reverted
<tsimonq2> wxl: For us, space is vital.
<tsimonq2> wxl: Well, it's vital, but I want to do some benchmarks with it both enabled and disabled. See if the speed increase is worth the size hit.
<tsimonq2> wxl: I'll get back to you this weekend.
<wxl> tsimonq2: i see two ways of looking at this. one we continue to try to make the image small and continue to struggle with it. that suggests we should go for the stripping. on the other hand, because we continue to struggle with it, i really think we should just give up the dumb struggle. it's hard to upgrade cpu, but usb drives are a dime a dozen.
<wxl> tsimonq2: tl;dr my vote is to go with the release team's decision. you should bring this up to the mailing list.
<Unit193> Except for those computers that don't boot from USB, of course...
<wxl> mini.iso then
<Unit193> So basically, sucks to be them. :D
<wxl> pretty much, but what's the other solution?
<wxl> make everyone suffer because of a few?
<Unit193> Wasn't really saying that, just sucks to be them.  ~20MB isn't a whole lot, moreso if it's a noticable difference.
<tsimonq2> redwolf: HEY, where's our Lenny Yak t-shirts? XD
<tsimonq2> bug 1623602
<ubot93> bug 1623602 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "lubuntu-core should depend on policykit-1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1623602
<tsimonq2> wxl: wth is this? ^
#lubuntu-devel 2017-11-01
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: lubuntu-meta (xenial-proposed/universe) [0.65.2 => 0.65.3] (lubuntu)
#lubuntu-devel 2017-11-02
<lubot> Markus Müller was added by: Markus Müller
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Markus Müller, Welcome!
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @Markus Müller, o/
<lubot> <Markus Müller> Thanx
<wxl> @tsimonq2: GET SET UP FOR GCI
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> O.O
<wxl> @VikingRedwolf you could also be a mentor
<tsimonq2> wxl: YOU TOO
<wxl> you could do some marketing/design/art stuff
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I do not do GCI, I do CGI
<tsimonq2> wxl: Also *cough* *cough* Lubuntu.net something or other *cough*
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> :P
<wxl> @tsimonq2: i already replied back to popey and said to sign me up so get on it
<wxl> shaddddup
<tsimonq2> wxl: I did too
<wxl> oh
<wxl> hm
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I can only do two things in front of my computer, and one of them is wallpapers / icons
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> ._.
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:9090//file_1245.mp4
<wxl> the other thing is reading
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> emm yes, that's it
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> reading
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:9090//file_1246.mp4
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> oh, sorry, wxl, I always forget this  is a public logged channel
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> .___.
 * wxl facepalms
 * wxl is still blocking 9090 at work, soooooooo
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> why is that?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> fascism!
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> free all the ports!
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:9090//file_1247.mp4
#lubuntu-devel 2017-11-03
<lubot> shugal was added by: shugal
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @shugal, Welcome!
<lubot> <shugal> Thanks! I’m about to start using Lubuntu again (after trying out Peppermint) so I thought, why not join your channel? 😊
<lubot> <tsimonq2> :D
<lubot> <shugal> So is this where you discuss development only?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yep
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Although we aren't sticklers if you have a problem and are willing to meet us halfway to get it solved ;)
<lubot> <acheronuk> @shugal, Allegedly.....
<lubot> <shugal> Sure thing. I’m definitely not an expert but im interested in the future of Lubuntu.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> 👍
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @shugal, o/
<lubot> <shugal> @acheronuk, “Only” 😏
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Lol
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Anyways, Bionic Beaver will be great :D
<lubot> <shugal> Release date?
<lubot> <shugal> Fantastic name!
<genii> !schedule
<genii> Hm
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @shugal, Mid to late April, this will be the LTS :D
<genii> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseSchedule
<lubot> <shugal> (Sticker, 512x512) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:9090//file_1266
<Alex__> hi
<tsimonq2> Hello
<Alex__> I'm having problems installing lubuntu on a virtualBox
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> how's that?
<Alex__> The screen goes like having noise, and I can't see nothing
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> can you stop the machine now?
<Alex__> yes, closing the windoe
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> open the settings of that machine when you can
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> and try a diferent configuration for the display settings
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> use 2D or 3D acceleration, just for trying
<Alex__> doing
<Alex__> wait. please
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> 😶
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> sorry, I'm assuming that you're using VirtualBox
<tsimonq2> Regardless, this should go to #lubuntu.
<tsimonq2> !support
<tsimonq2> :)
<ubot93> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I know :)
<Alex__> yes I do
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> wait, I was here for the beer!
<Alex__> but stills the same problem
<Alex__> should I change the memory size for video?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> yes, try changing everything. I had problems once, solved playing with those settings. I' mafraid there's much I can do
<Alex__> ok, thanks
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> @VikingRedwolf, 17.10 ?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> BUT
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> try going to IRC
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> and if the problem persists, use askubuntu.com
#lubuntu-devel 2017-11-04
<lubot> matheus_ferraz was added by: matheus_ferraz
<lubot> oMarceloVentura was removed by: oMarceloVentura
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @oMarceloVentura, o/
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @oMarceloVentura, 😢
<lubot> reamann was removed by: reamann
<lubot> <acheronuk> what did you say?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @reamann, 😱
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:9090//file_1291.mp4
<lubot> <matheus_ferraz> good afternoon, guys!
<lubot> Does anyone of you have any kind of difficulty programming Java and PHP using LXDE?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Schyken would know, he's the only person who does that kind of programming ;)
<lubot> <Schyken> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:9090//file_1296.mp4
#lubuntu-devel 2017-11-05
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> @VikingRedwolf, A viking doesn't cry
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @ShiBonCip, he does if the raping / pillaging / burning process fails 😊
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> noted
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Morning! 😘
<lubot> <acheronuk> Or if he drops his axe on his foot
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> true
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> you know the struggle
#lubuntu-devel 2018-10-29
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2a9c2a1b5596: Improved chapter 5. 	Adding screenshots 	Proof reading 	Improving readbility…] Steedalion (Steed) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2a9c2a1b5596
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9ecb79f38674: deleted uneeded file] Steedalion (Steed) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9ecb79f38674
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbed48f5dec71: Testing push to phabricator] Steedalion (Steed) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbed48f5dec71
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL504d30d9e6e6: Merge branch 'master' of https://github.com/lubuntu-team/manual] Steedalion (Steed) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL504d30d9e6e6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2e3acb455c8d: Merge branch 'master' of https://github.com/lubuntu-team/manual] Steedalion (Steed) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2e3acb455c8d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb9179d9e426f: deleted uneeded images] Steedalion (Steed) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb9179d9e426f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6f62f15432a8: Fixed minor typos raise in tsimons concerns.] Steedalion (Steed) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6f62f15432a8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb2d21a67769c: Testing push to phabricator] Steedalion (Steed) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb2d21a67769c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb00e3e79a260: Minor changes 	Added description containing "startput". I hope to make session…] Steedalion (Steed) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb00e3e79a260
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL696b982c9645: Fixed typo] Steedalion (Steed) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL696b982c9645
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc65516bd8a00: Added keyboard shortcuts file but did not index: 	It will not be visable on the…] Steedalion (Steed) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc65516bd8a00
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALcc77fe9213c6: Testing push to phabricator] Steedalion (Steed) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALcc77fe9213c6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALdce9ae7de00f: Merge branch 'master' into chapter5] Steedalion (Steed) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALdce9ae7de00f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5331599e4a27: Merge branch 'master' into typos] Steedalion (Steed) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5331599e4a27
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL578ab6f506ae: Merge branch 'typos'] Steedalion (Steed) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL578ab6f506ae
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL267cf7ee1fba: Updated keyboard shorctus.] Steedalion (Steed) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL267cf7ee1fba
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf99e0687865b: Merged back into master after adding keyboard shortcuts] Steedalion (Steed) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf99e0687865b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL20b0de0bf5da: Merge branch 'master' into keyboardshortcuts] Steedalion (Steed) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL20b0de0bf5da
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3238da56d369: 1.3 Images added] Steedalion (Steed) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3238da56d369
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3f3d93912056: removed test] Steedalion (Steed) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3f3d93912056
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1344b80b30ca: Minor changes, 	removed test 	Renamed discover to Discover software center.] Steedalion (Steed) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1344b80b30ca
<lynorian> Steedalion: that looks like a lot of work you have done but the shortcut keys has multiple lines of bold text which causes sphinx to emit a wall of warnings
<lynorian> it is not currently being published to the manual as it is not in the table of contents
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALaa607cdeaa74: Add .. code:: for accessories.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALaa607cdeaa74
<lynorian> Steedalion:  http://docutils.sourceforge.net/docs/ref/rst/restructuredtext.html#simple-tables if you want to make tables
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9c001e0c63c4: Add .. code:: directive for audio and video programs] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9c001e0c63c4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALafdd536e36d1: Add screenshot for bluedevil add clarity to pairing] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALafdd536e36d1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd9cc22149444: Fix warning in bluedevil.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd9cc22149444
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6798455d50ca: Add .. code:: directive for office applications] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6798455d50ca
<lynorian> Steedalion: yeah lets talk here where I can know what is said on logs and others might chime in to help
<lynorian> but I did link you to more on tables
<lynorian> I think a table would be best
<Steedalion> Okay. I will put it in a table
<Steedalion> Is there a way to display the content of one file in another in sphinx or do I just create a link.
<Steedalion> The thing is this. We have Global keyboard shortcuts  which takes prefernce and then openbox  keyboard shortcuts, which is the 
<Steedalion> file you've seen.
<Steedalion> Anyone reading this. We are doing a keyboard shortcut chapter in the Documentation and I would like to automate the process since the Openbox file is an xml.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb17ba4be369d: Add .. code:: directive for skanlight] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb17ba4be369d
<lynorian> I don't know anything about automatically parsing xml though
<Steedalion> That's the part thats done.
<Steedalion> https://github.com/Steedalion/manual/blob/master/source/F/openbox_keyboard.rst
<Steedalion> Not ready to merge yet but I think the table looks good. I'm not sure whether to take out the last few entries though. They appear to be power management stuff and keys I don't have on my  keyboard.
<AuroraAvenue> Come on !community - you'll cruze this! https://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=20181029
<AuroraAvenue> but the spam is about to go 100
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T138: system requirements] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T138#2877
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T135: patch qtwebkit so Trojitá emails display correctly] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T135#2879
<lubot> <lbssousa> In order to have a better contrast between Papirus icon theme and Lubuntu default (dark) panel, consider unchecking option "Colorize icons based on widget style (palette)" by default in "LXQt Appearence Config > Icon theme" (if available)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T137: deal with disappeared lubuntu-core] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T137#2882
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T132: [lubuntu.me] Broken Links on Front Page - "Explore Lubuntu's Features" -> /about == 404] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T132#2883
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T149: Investigate reiserfs not working] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T149
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T107: Calamares testing] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T107#2899
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T148: bring those swaps back] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T148#2901
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @lbssousa [In order to have a better contrast between Papirus icon theme and Lubuntu defaul …], That makes things look better in the task bar, but makes them look bad in the Configure Panel Widgets. It looks like there is a lot more themeing work that needs to be done.
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @Wafficus I did a poll of soem distro hoppers, to find out what some people like to see then the Welcome application. I', also workign on a mockup. Here is what was said:
<lubot> <Wafficus> @tsimonq2 hey Simon did you look at my qt code regarding cmake?
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> [User Manual] ... [Videos] ... [Wiki] ... [Community/Forum] ... [Control Center] ... [Support the Distro/Contribute] ... Checkbox to not show again.  ... new features...  Lubuntu specific apps.. how to launch applications... how to download new apps.... and anything to clear up the confusing myriad of Lubuntu setting/configurati
<lubot> on options ... @TheWendyPower I've always liked a larger version of the logo in the center of the app and then the button links on the sides. ... "I feel like the experience should be intuitive enough not to require a welcome screen. ... Quick links to system configs and preferences, browser choice, software selection/store, and an intro/quick FAQ 
<lubot> and what's new. Mostly things that stay *in* the local environment. When you start bringing in things that require external sources as a visual experience (such as web pages), you potentially taint the experience based on the connectivity at the time or server issues, etc. But the welcome screen opening more apps to do what the welcome screen shoul
<lubot> d do is not ideal. So opening a browser is a no-no. If it can't be done in the app, it shouldn't be part of it."
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Wafficus [@tsimonq2 hey Simon did you look at my qt code regarding cmake?], I haven't quite yet, sorry. Link?
<lubot> <Wafficus> One sec
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @TheWendyPower [[User Manual] ... [Videos] ... [Wiki] ... [Community/Forum] ... [Control Center] ... [Support the Di …], 👍
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @TheWendyPower [That makes things look better in the task bar, but makes them look bad in the Co …], @lbssousa yes, pcmafm-qt for instance. Apparently for papirus icon, since they are monochrme, the combintaion of dark panel (taskbar) and light windows doesn't work well. The exception is the nm-tray icon, still don't know why.
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @HMollerCl [@lbssousa yes, pcmafm-qt for instance. Apparently for papirus icon, since they a …], Right now I'm not using the Papirius Icons nore the default theme. The only issue I'm having, with the changes I made (using the default LXQt theme), is how things look in the search. I don't have the issue with other LXQt themes
<lubot> . So that code needs to be dug through as well.
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> (Document) https://telegram.lubuntu.me/uK0AY7dm/file_4463.png
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> There is my issue ^
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @TheWendyPower [There is my issue ^], wow!! Never noticed that. That might be because of the "breeze dark quirk"
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> I'm not using breeze anymore. I'm sing the GTK2 theme as my widget theme. The Lubuntu Arc LXQt theme is the only one doign this.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @TheWendyPower [I'm not using breeze anymore. I'm sing the GTK2 theme as my widget theme. The Lu …], I don't think so. I've the same problem with breeze and the dark quirk. But if I change to Fusion for instance or breeze w/o the quirk, it doesn't happen
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @TheWendyPower [<reply to image>], I can repro
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @HMollerCl [I don't think so. I've the same problem with breeze and the dark quirk. But if I …], I see... I was not having that issue when everything was the default themes, with the search anyway. I launch almost all applications by using the super key + tying the name of the application. I've also noticed, if there is more
<lubot>  than one application that comes up in the search, I have to hit the arrow 3 times before I get the highlighted application to change.
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @tsimonq2 [I can repro], So something we must get tracked down!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @TheWendyPower [I see... I was not having that issue when everything was the default themes, wit …], apparently is because of dark themes. Qt or gtk.
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> I have everything set to dark. The Lubuntu Arc LXQt theme is the only thing still giving me fits.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @TheWendyPower [I have everything set to dark. The Lubuntu Arc LXQt theme is the only thing stil …], That was Raf's custom thing.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> So you might need to play with it.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @TheWendyPower [I have everything set to dark. The Lubuntu Arc LXQt theme is the only thing stil …], yup, System, Dark or Abiance doesn't have that problem.
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @tsimonq2 ya, I'll  have to dig into that one and find where the issue is.
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> I'll add it to the to-do list....
<lubot> <bonacin91> you guys need help? never done kernel dev though.only software development
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @bonacin91 [you guys need help? never done kernel dev though.only software development], We absolutely do, and we really don't do the kernel stuff. :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> What experience do you have?
<lubot> <bonacin91> computer science barchelor
<lubot> <bonacin91> ...
<lubot> <bonacin91> python and c
<lubot> <tsimonq2> How long have you been doing Python, out of curiosity?
<lubot> <bonacin91> men about a year
<lubot> v4vnc was added by: v4vnc
<lubot> <v4vnc> Hello everyone yesterday I installed lubuntu 18 on my pentium 4 it was working well through my USB means in live environment but when I installed it.Then after boot it shows lubuntu logo after that black screen with mouse cursor
<lubot> <v4vnc> @v4vnc [Hello everyone yesterday I installed lubuntu 18 on my pentium 4 it was working w …], How to solve this??
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Hi @v4vnc please put support issues in the support channel of telegram.
<mpmc_znc> tsimonq2: Any reason why OFTC and not freenode for #lxqt?
<wxl> mpmc_znc: that's a question for lxqt, but ultimately i suspect it derives from the fact that the primary lxqt user of irc is a debian developer, which is oftc's domain.
<mpmc_znc> wxl: I saw something along those lines on the forum :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> mpmc_znc: that's a question for lxqt, but ultimately i suspect it derives …], And that's exactly right.
<mpmc_znc> tsimonq2: fair enough. I assume it's agaida's choice :).
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @mpmc_znc [<mpmc_znc> tsimonq2: fair enough. I assume it's agaida's choice :).], Yes, needless to say we don't agree with all of his choices. XD
<mpmc_znc> tsimonq2: Doesn't he use/make Siduction rather than Lubuntu? Or does he work on both?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @mpmc_znc [<mpmc_znc> tsimonq2: Doesn't he use/make Siduction rather than Lubuntu? Or does …], Just Siduction
<mpmc_znc> tsimonq2: That explains why he recommended it to me a long time ago. I'll see how it compares to Lubuntu.
<mpmc_znc> I really should upgrade my htpc but meh, 18.04 works.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @bonacin91 [meh about a year], Got it. ... We do have an IRC bot that could use some new features and general cleanup. It would honestly make all of our lives much easier.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/lugito/ is the source
<teward> @tsimonq2 so, is there a reason you left .py off of the python file?
<teward> also how doth one fork / PR in phab :P
<mpmc_znc> I think it's supposed to run as a script? Although it should still run with or without it.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward [<teward> @tsimonq2 so, is there a reason you left .py off of the python file?], Because it has a shebang. :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward [<teward> also how doth one fork / PR in phab :P], Look at the packaging tutorial in the wiki; it's a bit complicated but you'll get used to it...
<teward> well i can't clone to begin with so I mean
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I remember writing this with very little sleep, but it works. :P
<teward> (ERR: GIT ERROR)
<teward> so wait, this is a public repo...
<teward> ... yet you don't let people git clone it (this is what Git is telling me)
<teward> i think yer phab is fubar Simon
<teward> @tsimonq2: Mind if I clean up some of the Python style here?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward [<teward> (ERR: GIT ERROR)], Uh wat?
<teward> because there's some... errors...
<teward> ... in your style...
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sure, if you want, lol
<lubot> <tsimonq2> FOUR SPACES IS A MUST FOR INDENTING
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fite me
<lubot> <tsimonq2> :P
<teward> lol no crap, it's the REST of the code style that needs a flamethrower on it
<teward> *grabs a hammer, a flamethrower, and a 12-gauge and goes to war against the code*
<lubot> <tsimonq2> First fix your cloning error
<lubot> <tsimonq2> But yes, thanks I guess :P
<mpmc_znc> teward: What's wrong with it? :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (Document) https://telegram.lubuntu.me/lQ5xUCNY/file_4479.mp4
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Whoops
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Wrong GIF :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It works though
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (Document) https://telegram.lubuntu.me/0k6fR0xR/file_4480.mp4
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That's it
<mpmc_znc> wtf did I just watch.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> 😆
<mpmc_znc> Hmm, all this talk of Python code reminds me, I need to rewrite mine for the 100000th time. I'll drop a link so teward can flame mine too LOL. https://github.com/mpmc/HS602/blob/master/hs602/Controller.py
<teward> tsimonq2: who wrote this code to begin with
<teward> because there are a LOT of errors that WILL explode
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward [<teward> tsimonq2: who wrote this code to begin with], I did
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fwd from tsimonq2: I remember writing this with very little sleep, but it works. :P
<teward> *drags @tsimonq2 out to the edge of the river, then yeets him into the river*
<teward> @tsimonq2 incoming flood
<lubot> <bonacin91> ill check later!!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward [<teward> *drags @tsimonq2 out to the edge of the river, then yeets him into the …], Hah
<mpmc_znc> teward, tsimonq2: I would offer to help with the code of lugito if it was mirrored on github.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @mpmc_znc [<mpmc_znc> teward, tsimonq2: I would offer to help with the code of lugito if it …], But it is.
<mpmc_znc> where?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://github.com/lubuntu-team/lugito
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We prefer to get people on Phab, but meh, my Git-foo is strong enough to manually merge to Phab.
<mpmc_znc> tsimonq2: I'll leave it up to teward. However when I have free time I'll chip in.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @mpmc_znc [<mpmc_znc> tsimonq2: I'll leave it up to teward. However when I have free time I …], Cool 👍
<mpmc_znc> Welp, Siduction didn't boot on my Thinkpad :( Time to see if Lubuntu will. I wish lubuntu.net wasn't the default result in search >.<
<mpmc_znc> :o Rafael left
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yup :(
<mpmc_znc> What will happen with the site tsimonq2 ?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm not at liberty to say where we're at in the process yet.
<lubot> <teward001> ***AUTOMATED SELFDESTRUCT INITIATED ALL HAIL THE END TIMES*** *BOOM*
<lubot> <teward001> ^ that
<lubot> <teward001> (just kidding!)
<teward> *yawns, and goes back to prodding Simon's code*
<mpmc_znc> "All these talking bots are stupid!"
<mpmc_znc> Only bad thing about SQM? It slows my Lubuntu ISO download.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> WOW 100 telegram members!!
<mpmc_znc> What is Telegram, can you eat it? :p
<lubot> <HMollerCl> might cause indigestion to some.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> :P
<mpmc_znc> Looks like Lubuntu 18.10 doesn't want to install :( 
<wxl> sure it does
<mpmc_znc> Well, the installer doesn't seem to want to auto partition, only manual.
<wxl> that's probably because you have something mounted
<wxl> among other things: swap from an old install. unfortunately all the ubuntu images automount them
<wxl> so figure out what's mounted and unmuont it (swapoff for the swaps)
<mpmc_znc> wxl: it's EFI causing issues.
<wxl> ?
<mpmc_znc> refuses to install without an efi partition.
<wxl> well i mean if you have efi, it wants to have an efi partition, yes.
<wxl> boot in legacy mode if you don't
<wxl> because otherwise efi won't boot it anyways
<mpmc_znc> Wouldn't it make sense to disable EFI in the installer in that case.
<wxl> if you booot in legacy mode, it won't give you the efi options unless you manually do it
<mpmc_znc> wxl: I changed the bios to always use legacy mode.
<wxl> then it shouldn't show you any efi stuff now
<wxl> (unless you manually do it)
<mpmc_znc> It doesn't.
<wxl> i'd say for most people giving them the option to set up partitioning for a firmware interface that they're not currently using is assuming a little too much. so it tries to be smart and goes with what you're using (while allowing people who do know what they are doing to do whatever they want)
<mpmc_znc> The installer actually tells you how to resolve the problem, but new users shouldn't have to worry about things like that.
<wxl> the issue is only because you have things mounted
<wxl> if you didn't have things mounted, then you'd just have the "entire disk" option
<wxl> there are bugs filed to make that a little bit more obvious/easier to resolve
<mpmc_znc> I'm using the "live" installer via usb.
<wxl> and you likely had a previous install
<wxl> and that install likely had swaps on it
<wxl> which the ubuntu images automatically mount
<wxl> and the installer won't give you the automount options if anything is mounted
<mpmc_znc> Looks like it's stuck on "create locale".
<mpmc_znc> Oh there we go.
<wxl> patience is a virtue
<mpmc_znc> It was there for a loooong time :p
<wxl> yep
<wxl> it sure does
<wxl> and there's no way to optimize it to use multiple cores
<wxl> there's a bug out for that too
<mpmc> Well, it installed, still doesn't boot.
<wxl> did you manually partition or auto partition?
<mpmc> Auto.
<mpmc> I have ubuntu, windows boot manager, cd, hdd, and lan.
<wxl> and you did it with bios booted.. and you're using bios to boot now, right?
<mpmc> Yes, it's still on legacy.
<wxl> did you check the hashes of the image?
<mpmc> yes.
<wxl> and what happens when you boot it?
<mpmc> I get the live envio from usb, but installed on the hard drive I get the thinkpads app menu screen.
<wxl> the thinkpad's app menu screen? what is that?
<mpmc> wxl: looks like this.. https://forums.techguy.org/proxy.php?image=http%3A%2F%2Fi41.tinypic.com%2Ff2rzr.jpg&hash=2b50ea33a69501a13f15d85c27ffb1fb
<wxl> and then if you boot from the disc?
<mpmc> It just loops back to the app menu
<wxl> huh. not sure what to say. if the installation suceeded and if every condition you say is true, it should just work. 
<wxl> maybe there's some other boot parameter you have to select. i don't know.
<wxl> did you use encryption?
<mpmc> Nope.
<wxl> i guess it's possible the installer failed to install everything correctly. seems unlikely, but possible. you could always do it over again.
<wxl> why not use efi?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> grub problem?
<wxl> i see you say you have windows boot manager. i'm not sure how that gets implicated.
<wxl> grub problems should result in a dump to grub recovery prompt
<mpmc> Could be because I used rufus in dd mode on windows to flash the iso.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I mean, something repairable with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Onec I installed along windows 10 and after installation I had to use boot repair
<mpmc> I don't have windows on it :p
<wxl> you do have a "windows boot manager" you said
<lubot> <HMollerCl> But you have windows boot manager?
<mpmc> Yeah, thats what I can't understand lol
<wxl> um
<mpmc> The only thing on here is Linux.
<wxl> then why do you think you have a windows boot manager?
<mpmc> It's always shown wbm.
<wxl> where?
<mpmc> in the boot menu.
<wxl> right
<wxl> so you might have some weird firmware interface stuff going on
<wxl> just go back to using efi and redo the install. it's a safer bet.
<mpmc> wxl: Yeah, looks that way, I've killed the partitions completely, yet the boot "application menu" still shows both "ubuntu" and wbm.
<mpmc> must be an efi thing.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> consider also using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair if a new install doesn't work
<mpmc> What the hell, I delete all partitions and create just create a blank ms-dos one.. I've now got the option to erase disc with EFI setup automatically done. LOL
<mpmc> ms-dos one = blank partition table
<wxl> because at that point, you have nothing mounted
<mpmc> I didn't mount anything before lol
<wxl> did you not hear me tell you things get automounted?
<wxl> i said it about 5 times..
<mpmc> I checked, nothing was automounted :)
<wxl> you checked your swaps?
<mpmc> yes :)
<wxl> then i'm not sure what to tell you, but i've never found a case where that occurs unless something is mounted somewhere
<wxl> whether or not it's done by user intervention
<mpmc> only thing that should be mounted was the live usb drive, but that's mounted now, and I have these options lol
 * mpmc shrugs. Thinkpads, weird beasts.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5456e953d402: Add .. code:: for launching chapters 3.2.1-3.2.4] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5456e953d402
<mpmc> wxl: Thanks for your help in trying to figure out that oddity. It appears to be installing, will mention if it boots or now lol.
<mpmc> not*
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4818c0b98bff: Add improtant confirmation to brightness and explanation of default with no…] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4818c0b98bff
<mpmc> Wow those screensavers, makes me think I'm smoking something lol
<mpmc> It's alive!
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4ed88e607c6e: add .. code:: directives chapters 3.2.5-3.2.12] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4ed88e607c6e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd6d3e76e06aa: rm duplicate screenshot in session settings] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd6d3e76e06aa
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe4f68f1f7bbd: Finish  code directives for chapter 3.2] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe4f68f1f7bbd
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbf11668b96b5: Clear warnings from malformed .. code:: directives] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbf11668b96b5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T138: system requirements] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T138#2904
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL900448418676: Add file_assoications version how to launch and blurb description] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL900448418676
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL09d681e66618: Add file associations to Prefrences Toctree] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL09d681e66618
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd62d2acce2f6: Add System Tools for most of chapter 3.1] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd62d2acce2f6
#lubuntu-devel 2018-10-30
<lubot> <Fabri_x> (Sticker, 512x512) https://telegram.lubuntu.me/B7CP92ld/file_4504.png
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5bbb479983e4: Add how to connect to wifi.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5bbb479983e4
<Wafficus> tsimonq2: hey Simon, do you use Qt Creator with GCC on Lubuntu? I tried making a console based app earlier with the one related Void Realms tutorial, but Qt Creator wouldn't use the default GCC kit for CMake :/
<Wafficus> tsimonq2: it worked fine with QMake :/ not sure why its different imo
<lubot> zeke collins was added by: zeke collins
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL02cf63da9367: Add software history and .. code:: direcvites] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL02cf63da9367
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7fbef56d84b8: Add how to open a new tab and view history in firefox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7fbef56d84b8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSEED564053ddaf39: platform.cosmic -> platform.disco] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSEED564053ddaf39
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5760a748862b: Add back/forwards buttons and how to see your downloads.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5760a748862b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL68debae84ed4: Add downloading files locally] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL68debae84ed4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5b3c192cc49c: add undo redo to libreoffice writer] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5b3c192cc49c
<lubot> VATERGA was added by: VATERGA
<lubot> <Wafficus> Yeah the 4 spaces for Python code is a must though cause it's a PEP idea. It sucks but tab characters throw it off.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Heeeey everyone, 19.04 will be Disco something, which means we can start development.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/disco
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Huzzah :D
<lubot> <MichaelTunnell> Disco Dingo . . . better be
<lubot> <MichaelTunnell> well Disco Dragon would be awesome really so now I cant decided
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> Disco Doge?
<lubot> <human> @tsimonq2 [Heeeey everyone, 19.04 will be Disco something, which means we can start develop …], Disco dog
<lubot> <human> Holy
<lubot> <human> @Wolfenprey [Disco Doge?], Noice
<lubot> <acheronuk> disco donkey
<lubot> <human> Disco dragonfly
<lubot> <human> No dog is better
<lubot> <human> Disco deer
<lubot> <human> Disco duck
<lubot> <human> Disco dugong ... Disco dolphin ... Disco drever
<lubot> <human> Okay
<lubot> <acheronuk> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/disco
<lubot> <acheronuk> "The Disco Dingo has no packages recorded in Launchpad. "
<lubot> <acheronuk> so dingo it is?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T150: Set up Disco Dingo branches] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T150
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T33: Configure OEM] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T33#2929
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T125: the return of Desktop icons] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T125#2932
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T124: Use functional names for menu items] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T124#2934
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T126: add release notes link] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T126#2935
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T141: native nm-tray connection editor] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T141#2938
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T136: fix EFI/encryption] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T136#2941
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T111: Add more robust checking for disk space] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T111#2944
<lubot> <Wafficus> Sweet
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I would highly recommend, even in a VM, that people interested in getting involved (or who are already involved) install Lubuntu 18.10 in a VM and change cosmic to disco in sources.list.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Today, all my personal production machines go to disco, because I believe it's extremely important to dogfood it, even early on.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Wafficus @HMollerCl wxl et. al
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Oh, and delete the other lines in sources.list to make it a pure Disco install.
<lubot> <Wafficus> Is today the day you look at my cmake code too lol ?
<lubot> <Wafficus> I'll install Lubuntu on a vm on my main comp though
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Wafficus [Is today the day you look at my cmake code too lol ?], Sure
<lubot> <tsimonq2> After I'm on Disco.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Wafficus [I'll install Lubuntu on a vm on my main comp though], I mean, if you want to be hardcore you could do what I'm doing.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> This is why I'm content not running rolling releases; Ubuntu development releases are like curated rolling. :P
<lubot> <Wafficus> Yeah gotcha
<lubot> <Wafficus> I like games too much otherwise I would have converted fully. I just hate the backwards compatibility issues atm.
<lubot> <Wafficus> Thats why I'll use lubuntu on an old laptop or in vm atm
<lubot> <HMollerCl> that would be like having a rolling distro?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [that would be like having a rolling distro?], Sorta, but there's archive freezes.
<lubot> abhishek_0 was added by: abhishek_0
<lubot> <abhishek_0> Need tap to click for touchpads
<wxl> @abhishek_0 you can use libinput (or worse synaptics) to set it. we've got a request for upstream to add it to the config options.
<lubot> <lbssousa> @TheWendyPower [Adding some more themes and making a more cohesive UI and easy UX is one of my g …], Have you ever tried Adwaita (native) Qt style? I'm playing with it right now and it seems not so bad (it may be not as beautiful as Breeze, but gives me a very good consistence between Qt and GTK apps without those eventual Plasma
<lubot>  overhead carried out by Breeze).
<lubot> <lbssousa> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/I22wHQu.jpg Here's my screenshot (with Adwaita-ob Openbox theme)
<lubot> Peter crafford was added by: Peter crafford
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @lbssousa [<reply to image>], I LOVE it
<lubot> <lbssousa> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/zdfGzMC.jpg Dark variant
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Welcome zeke collins @VATERGA Peter crafford @abhishek_0
<lubot> <VATERGA> Hi😬✋🏻
<lubot> <tsimonq2> You looking to help out or just hang out? :)
<lubot> <VATERGA> I want of help the others
<lubot> <VATERGA> Sorry for my bad English
<lubot> <tsimonq2> No problem, what's your native language?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd0d8a371f6d0: Add word count on bottom] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd0d8a371f6d0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T141: native nm-tray connection editor] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T141#2945
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T141: native nm-tray connection editor] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T141#2946
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc9acc0d74632: Add adding things to quick launch] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc9acc0d74632
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T141: Native nm-tray connection editor] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T141#2965
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL46faf5268ff2: Fix warnings] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL46faf5268ff2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T144:  Port over "additional drivers" tab from software-properties-gtk to -qt] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T144#2967
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL11cb0adc6767: revise depenencies] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL11cb0adc6767
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T144:  Port over "additional drivers" tab from software-properties-gtk to -qt] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T144#2972
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5d4e4cc5c79a: add note master is now LXQt and LXDE is LXDE branch] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5d4e4cc5c79a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T144:  Port over "additional drivers" tab from software-properties-gtk to -qt] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T144#2974
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T128: To-Do/Wish List ] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T128#2975
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T80: Document building and publishing the Lubuntu Manual] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T80#2976
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T141: Native nm-tray connection editor] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T141#2977
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL935bda70e0b1: remove empty file test] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL935bda70e0b1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T143: Port GDebi to Qt] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T143#2980
<lynorian> https://phab.lubuntu.me/D42 oh wow arc diff to get it to work on differential works easier than I thought but I needed to document it and should at least understand how it works but I can't be my own reviewer on it
<wxl> you could just arc land it
<wxl> unless you really need someone to review it :)
<lynorian> yeah true 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL15cab1be8b70: Add to use arc diff instead of launchpad] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL15cab1be8b70
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf8207f19e140: Add to use arc diff instead of launchpad] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf8207f19e140
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa5d6aa4d61eb: Merge branch 'master' of ssh://phab.lubuntu.me:2222/source/lubuntu-manual] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa5d6aa4d61eb
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe8f4d8e8fbf1: Add .. code:: directives to give consistency] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe8f4d8e8fbf1
<Wafficus> hey guys, does anyone know where I should place the CMake folder for the latest release?
<Wafficus> should i place it in usr/bin?
#lubuntu-devel 2018-10-31
<lubot> <VATERGA> @tsimonq2 [No problem, what's your native language?], Italian 😬
<lubot> <VATERGA> @lbssousa [<reply to image>], Beautiful theme 😍
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @lbssousa [<reply to image>], I really like the dark one!
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf7ca4330db64: Add closing tabs in firefox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf7ca4330db64
<lubot> Habib_Eslait was added by: Habib_Eslait
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd33da89f90ea: Add sorting data to localc] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd33da89f90ea
<lubot> <v4vnc> Can I use LXDE desktop on xubuntu??will it improve performance?
<lubot> <brli7848> @v4vnc [Can I use LXDE desktop on xubuntu??will it improve performance?], It mostly depends on what your machine's limit is and what task you'd like to improve performance of
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: pythonqt (disco-proposed/universe) [3.2-10 => 3.2-10build1] (lubuntu)
<lubot> <v4vnc> @brli7848 [It mostly depends on what your machine's limit is and what task you'd like to im …], I m having Pentium 4
<lubot> talfhokzx was added by: talfhokzx
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: calamares (disco-proposed/universe) [3.2.2-0ubuntu1 => 3.2.2-0ubuntu2] (lubuntu)
<lubot> <v4vnc> @queuebot> Unapproved: calamares (disco-proposed/universe) [3.2.2-0ubuntu1 = [<queuebot> Unapproved: calamares (disco-proposed/universe) [3.2.2-0ubuntu1 => 3. …], What it means
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://twitter.com/LubuntuOfficial/status/1057639842941673472?s=19
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @v4vnc [What it means], It's just a notice for doko doing rebuilds
<lubot> <acheronuk> as evidenced by me getting 99 emails on cosmc-changes all at once with python rebuilds!
<lubot> <Wafficus> Ha I was wondering what the "A" release was since we've had Bionic Beaver and Cosmic Cuttlefish so far
<lubot> <acheronuk> hence why he is 20,000 point ahard of me on LP karma 😢😆
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk [as evidenced by me getting 99 emails on cosmc-changes all at once with python re …], *disco-changes
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I haven't set up an inbox filter yet, RIP
<lubot> <tsimonq2> :P
<lubot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2 [*disco-changes], duh. force of habit
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk [duh. force of habit], Np
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://twitter.com/LubuntuOfficial/status/1057652507655237633?s=19
<lubot> <fwapy> Noice
<lubot> Peppe was added by: Peppe
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa5b66d44835b: Add how to search through pdfs] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa5b66d44835b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL908f162ea2ed: Add fullscreen/presentation mode to qpdfview] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL908f162ea2ed
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T144:  Port over "additional drivers" tab from software-properties-gtk to -qt] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T144#2984
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL65c4d29a292a: Add how to insert text and pictures] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL65c4d29a292a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL636949f6063b: Add how to insert a new slide in libreoffice impress] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL636949f6063b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T144:  Port over "additional drivers" tab from software-properties-gtk to -qt] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T144#2985
<lubot> <Wafficus> What was the name of the "A" release?
<lubot> <Wafficus> Like c for cosmic cuttlefish etc
<teward> artful aardvark
<teward> (EOL'd)
<teward> @Wafficus: ^
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T151: Clean up QT-BUGS-TODO] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T151
<lubot> <Wafficus> Thanks @teward001
<lubot> <teward001> yep.
<lubot> <Wafficus> @tsimonq2 hey man did you look at my CMake code? I was able to install CMake successfully yesterday so I could probably remake the write welcome section with better buttons using Qt Creator
<lubot> <Wafficus> *if you want
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Wafficus [@tsimonq2 hey man did you look at my CMake code? I was able to install CMake suc …], Not yet
<teward> Simon's been busy
<teward> I suspect it'll take another week (or three) before he gets to it :P
<tsimonq2> Taking until the weekend might not be out of the question for me.
<tsimonq2> Missing three weeks of school means missing that much homework and curriculum... I learn quicker than they teach, but still, it's a pain. :P
<lubot> <Wafficus> @tsimonq2 No worries. I might just redo it another time in that case
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ack
<lubot> <Wafficus> @tsimonq2 I didn't know about your school missed time so no worries. Concentrate on that instead, I'm sure I can ask another teammate for help
<lubot> <tsimonq2> No problem, thanks
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL31bb1e063a17: Add how to add remove virtual desktops] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL31bb1e063a17
<lynorian> phew I realized another question on the lubuntu-users list and added the answer to the answer to the manual
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALda8fe32a50e9: Add how to focus follows mouse] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALda8fe32a50e9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0fd130a5369d: Add file associations useage] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0fd130a5369d
<wxl> everyone go swoop in on tsujan and knock some sense in him https://github.com/lxqt/pcmanfm-qt/issues/799
<ubot93> Issue 799 in lxqt/pcmanfm-qt "view settings need clean up" [Open]
<wxl> @tsimonq2 ^
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> everyone go swoop in on tsujan and knock some sense in him https://github. …], Got him
<wxl> i'm convinced he's worse than agaida
<lubot> <tsimonq2> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA HA
<lubot> <tsimonq2> At least agaida is funny
<wxl> and i can't remember mentioning something to him where he said "oh that's dumb"
#lubuntu-devel 2018-11-01
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL35c990c1fc69:  add useage for LXQt configuration center] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL35c990c1fc69
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc9dcd28d264e: Add cursor theme to appearance] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc9dcd28d264e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6b068293033a: Add open in terminal and search for files for pcmanfm-qt] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6b068293033a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALabe3e6c2d49d: Add undo/redo to Featherpad] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALabe3e6c2d49d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALdd2aa52d1886: Add how to delete a slide in loimpress] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALdd2aa52d1886
<lubot> <Wafficus> @tsimonq2 I might get a Chromebook. Do you know if you can easily install 8 gig ram on it and if it runs Lubuntu easily?
<docEbrown> Hey all, I saw on mastadon that you are looking for contributors from Australia.  I like in Sydney and am happy to help where I can.
<docEbrown> *I live in Sydney
<lynorian> hello docEbrown what do you want to help with 
<docEbrown> hey, I dont really mind to be honest.  I have experience in C++, Python but an happy to write documentation etc whatever is of need really
<lynorian> I have been mostly writing the documentation really have you had a look at the manual yet?
<docEbrown> not yet, but I'll get onto it. I literally saw the request on mastadon, clicked the link which sent me to the IRC.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T88: Lugito should do diffs] doc-E-brown (Ben Johnston) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T88#2996
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T88: Lugito should do diffs] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T88#2997
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Dailies are up!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Go get 'em!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://lubuntu.me/downloads
<apt-ghetto> maybe it is better to move the 19.04 download link at the end of the page?
<wxl> @tsimonq2: this is an interesting thing i just stumbled across https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt/issues/1011
<ubot93> Issue 1011 in lxqt/lxqt "Migrate away from openbox and compton" [Open]
<lubot> <marneu> dang, I thought you people already knew about that
<lubot> <tsimonq2> What's the point?
<lubot> <marneu> @tsimonq2 [What's the point?], I'd say it makes a difference for the "maybe we'll port Openbox to Wayland" thing -  might be hard to get help from the LXQt devs if many of them don't even use Openbox anymore.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://twitter.com/LubuntuOfficial/status/1058067593544773632?s=19
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @marneu [I'd say it makes a difference for the "maybe we'll port Openbox to Wayland" thin …], I thought wxl already knew about this. I'm banking on the fact that LXQt will be nowhere near finished to using KWin-specific code for Wayland and finishing the port before we finish porting Openbox.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thus making us the first LXQt distro with Wayland.
<lubot> <marneu> Sounds like a plan. It appears you're way ahead of us, yet again :D
<lubot> <marneu> Me, I'm probably going to use Sway, though.
<lubot> <marneu> it's way cooler >; ]
<lubot> <marneu> #wmpuns
<lynorian> I honestly like being able to not have desktop effects as I find them annoying
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @lynorian [<lynorian> I honestly like being able to not have desktop effects as I find them …], +1
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Except some transparencies in a dock
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T152: This is the most important part, make it count!] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T152
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T152: Disco Dingo Wallpaper] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T152#3016
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T152: Disco Dingo Wallpaper] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T152#3017
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T152: Disco Dingo Wallpaper] Wolfenprey (Tony Cuesta Escobar) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T152#3019
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T153: Modernize the release upgrade process?] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T153
<wxl> @tsimonq2: we doing regular team meetings still? if so, in 1hr
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: we doing regular team meetings still? if so, in 1hr], Sure
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Let's do it
<wxl> might want to send out notifications or whatever
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Wolfenprey @HMollerCl @kc2bez @marneu @TheWendyPower
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Who am I forgetting?
<wxl> i meant to the wider public but ok XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Oh @Wafficus
<lubot> <marneu> wxl: I *am* the wider public.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Nah, you're now our Reddit Masochist XD
<lubot> <marneu> dammit!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Sorry, I can't today. I'm in the country with very bad signal. Today is free day here
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> I will be in the workplace, so...
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [Sorry, I can't today. I'm in the country with very bad signal. Today is free day …], No worries, have fun :)
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> yeah, @HMollerCl have fun... ME NOT.
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> (Sticker, 512x512) https://telegram.lubuntu.me/YAHchXLZ/file_4543.png
<lubot> <Wafficus> Is the meeting at 5 pm?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Wafficus [Is the meeting at 5 pm?], Yeah, your time
<wxl> in some time zone yes XD
<lubot> <Wafficus> Thanks
<lubot> <Wafficus> Sweet I'll try to answer what I can during my audits cause I work during 6pm
<wxl> theoretically it's at ANY time... in some time zone
<lubot> <Wafficus> Ping me when I'm up
<lubot> <tsimonq2> In Walter's time zone it's like 5 AM right? It's sooo far behind XD
<lynorian> is it meeting time?
<kc2bez> or a little past ;)
<wxl> yep. lead us @tsimonq2 
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Haii
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ok
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sec
<tsimonq2> Meeting time!
<tsimonq2> $ echo $(shuf -e tsimonq2 wxl @Wafficus lynorian kc2bez @Wolfenprey @marneu)
<tsimonq2> lynorian wxl @Wafficus tsimonq2 @marneu kc2bez @Wolfenprey
<tsimonq2> lynorian: You're up.
<tsimonq2> How's the manual coming?
<lynorian> I have been writing the manual a lot more I have added way more screenshots last week added code directives for things to be run in the command line
<lynorian> I also have been working on libreoffice writer calc and impress 
<lynorian> while also working on the prefrences
<lynorian> I have had some thankful other contributions on chapter 1 in good shape and other helping with appendix D for upgrading
<lynorian> I think I have more than half of all screenshots done
<tsimonq2> \o/
<lynorian> some chapters still need to be fleshed out for useage
<lynorian> also contributing guide is pretty much up to date
<wxl> fantastic
<tsimonq2> Sweet.
<wxl> and you've been picking stuff off the mailing list, too, which is nice
<tsimonq2> And #lubuntu
<tsimonq2> And like, everywhere else :)
<wxl> yep
<lynorian> yeah pay attention to user questions and make sure the manual answers them
<tsimonq2> Can I go next? Dinner is soonish
<tsimonq2> Of course, when lynorian is done :)
<lynorian> I am done now
<tsimonq2> *cough*
<tsimonq2> Fun Discoey things.
<tsimonq2> My goal in the next week is the work on getting our infrastructure all good to go for the Disco thing. This'll involve tackling https://phab.lubuntu.me/T150 https://phab.lubuntu.me/T93
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Unbreak Now!, Open] Set up Disco Dingo branches: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T150
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Medium, Open] Clean up server side branch handling: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T93
<tsimonq2> Otherwise I want to tinker with OEM stuff to get Pi images working: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T120 https://phab.lubuntu.me/T33
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Wishlist, Open] Get Raspberry Pi images on the official infrastructure: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T120
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Wishlist, Open] Configure OEM: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T33
<tsimonq2> Plus, https://phab.lubuntu.me/T125 seems cool.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Medium, Open] The return of Desktop icons: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T125
<tsimonq2> I pushed this out: https://lubuntu.me/disco-start/ and @Wolfenprey has been doing great work with doing Spanish tweets as well as English.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL97d4cd776cc6: Add alternatives configurator stub with version and how to launch] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL97d4cd776cc6
<tsimonq2> I want to get the ball rolling on all of that in the next week or so.
<tsimonq2> So, yeah, any questions? :)
<wxl> nope
<kc2bez> I'm good.
<lubot> <marneu> If you ever need help testing Pi images, I've got one lying around that wants to get some use.
<kc2bez> ^same
<wxl> i've got some too
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Cool
<lynorian> I actually don't have a pi oddly enough
<wxl> who's next?
<kc2bez> I'll go
<lubot> <Wafficus> I'm here
<kc2bez> Excellent work lynorian on the manual
<kc2bez> I have been trying to keep up with proofing
<kc2bez> I sent one small edi
<kc2bez> t
<lynorian> kc2bez: thanks for that
<wxl> proofing is huge
<wxl> i mean content is huge, too
<kc2bez> YW I will keep plugging away, running through it.
<wxl> you two together are just awesome :)
<kc2bez> I did some testing on EFI and encryption, didn't really figure our anything that you didn't alredy know wxl
<kc2bez> I will pick your brain later
<wxl> okie dokie
<kc2bez> That is it from me.
<wxl> fwiw @tsimonq2's the assignee on ultimately resolving that bug
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> I'm here now. Sorry that I'm late.
<wxl> i know next to nothing except that it doesn't work and i kind of don't know where to start. the bootloader and all that is a bit of a mystery, especially in the age of efi.
<kc2bez> thanks wxl
<wxl> any other takers for next spot?
<lubot> <Wafficus> I'll go next
<wxl> go for it
<lubot> <Wafficus> So I've been working on the welcome center and provided the initial commit. It works with QMake but I tried adapting it to CMake using a Stack Overflow ex.
<lubot> <Wafficus> The problem is that i don't think it works with that revision
<lubot> <Wafficus> I might scrap it and just redo it again since I got CMake working on my laptop.
<lubot> <Wafficus> I need someone to check that code tbh.
<wxl> you're waiting on @tsimonq2 for that no?
<lubot> <Wafficus> Yes but he's busy with school
<lubot> <Wafficus> Not his fault tbh
<wxl> he's probably waiting on you to fix it for CMake XD
<lubot> <Wafficus> Otherwise I would like to get the team's opinion to maybe apply principles from six sigma and lean to our work flow
<lubot> <Wafficus> True
<wxl> i think with that it might be more appropriate to make some specific proposals
<lubot> <Wafficus> I'm trying to learn qt and c++ with stroustrups book on c++ and void realm tutorials as well.
<lubot> <Wafficus> I'm trying to learn every day after work though I might have to apply for related tech jobs cause my one coworker is leaving at work.
<lubot> <Wafficus> Anyway that's my bit just wanted to give my update
<wxl> sounds good. keep at it. you're doing fantastic. 
<lubot> <Wafficus> I'll definitely think about specific workflows that could be more lean
<lubot> <Wafficus> Thanks
<wxl> neexxt?
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> I'll go.
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> We have had a lot of sickness in our house the last 3 weeks. So progress has been very slow. I created a to-do/wish list of tasks for myself. I did a poll of some distro hoppers to see what they look for in a Welcome center and have started the on the mockup for the Welcome Center and the Lubuntu-Devel site.
<lubot> <Wafficus> Sweet I'd love to see that Wendy  when you get the chance
<lubot> <Wafficus> Sounds awesome
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALdf87d9bc41f9: Add users and groups screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALdf87d9bc41f9
<wxl> can you link to that?
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> I hop to have it done this week. It will help to guide the code, which I want to help with as well.
<lubot> <Wafficus> Now that I feel more comfortable with qt creator we can make your vision a reality and make it look pretty with your button design work.
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @wxl link to what? the Welcome Mockup?
<lubot> <Wafficus> Sounds good Wendy. Check out the void realms qt c++ tutorials btw. It's been more solidifying to me than qt's beginner guide docs
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> Thanks @Wafficus
<wxl> yes wendy
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> I don't have the mockup on the internet anywhere. Howver I  can save what I have to a jpg file and shae it.
<lubot> <Wafficus> That'd be great.
<wxl> yeah i want to see that! :)
<lubot> <Wafficus> You can make an images folder called "Mockups Folder" on the R/Welcome Center distro
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> YEs I can do that!
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T154: Fix shortcuts] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T154
<wxl> anything else?
<lubot> <marneu> This user is using Alt-3 and Alt-4 for one-handed window tiling. If you're already changing the defaults, might as well consider this!
<lubot> <marneu> Fwd from white_magic: <white_magic> marneu: mostly these: https://pastebin.com/q7EfLA4a
<lubot> <marneu> (this is re: the new phab task)
<lynorian> not sure if any of our applicatoins use alt 3 or alt 4
<lubot> <marneu> It might lead to some weirdness in webbrowser.
<wxl> yeah well i'm not redefining EVERYTHING
<wxl> renamed: Fix shortcuts related to Super key
<lubot> <marneu> yeah that would be way too much if it really conflicts
<wxl> anyways ok i'm gonna go
<wxl> I've been generally taking my Release Manager-required post-release break
<wxl> been busy with the kid, too
<wxl> added some tasks, found some new bugs, made a catch-all for 18.10 stuff that needs to be cleaned up
<wxl> answered a bunch of questions on the mailing list and in #lubuntu
<wxl> filed a bug about the confusing view settings in pcmanfm-qt which was kind of shot down to some degree so any comments there might go a long way https://github.com/lxqt/pcmanfm-qt/issues/799
<ubot93> Issue 799 in lxqt/pcmanfm-qt "view settings need clean up" [Open]
<wxl> now that halloweeen is over i'll have more time and can get started on those 18.10 things
<wxl> but hey if anyone is bored, they can start with the trojitá sru
<wxl> (testing)
<wxl> as that willl be number one
<kc2bez> I can help with that ^
<wxl> that'd be great
<wxl> and that's about all :)
<lubot> <marneu> the issues that are blocking it were with some obscure cpu architecture, right?
<wxl> i believe that's resolved now
<lubot> <marneu> Well then! It already works in Disco, it's probably time I figured out how to test SRUs
<wxl> !info libqt5webkit5 cosmic
<ubot93> libqt5webkit5 (source: qtwebkit-opensource-src): Web content engine library for Qt. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.212.0~alpha2-12ubuntu1 (cosmic), package size 11486.4 kB, installed size 47164 kB
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALefa08444d372: Screenshot for file associations and fix warning] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALefa08444d372
<wxl> !info libqt5webkit5 cosmic-proposed
<ubot93> libqt5webkit5 (source: qtwebkit-opensource-src): Web content engine library for Qt. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.212.0~alpha2-12ubuntu1.1 (cosmic-proposed), package size 11466.1 kB, installed size 46949 kB
<wxl> there we go
<wxl> that's the one
<wxl> so you could add the proposed repo, then install libqt5webkit5=5.212.0~alpha2-12ubuntu1.1
<wxl> then disabled proposed so you don't get in trouble :)
<kc2bez> :)
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> (Document) https://telegram.lubuntu.me/bQfv474G/file_4547.png
<lubot> <marneu> according to this, you can set a preference for it in apt: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed
<lubot> <marneu> (might be outdated, because it's the ubuntu wiki)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @TheWendyPower [<reply to image>], WOW. That looks amazing.
<wxl> ^^^ that
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALfa0f5aa4ef92: Add monitor settings screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALfa0f5aa4ef92
<lubot> <tsimonq2> By the way, fish and chips is great :)
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> Thanks. The goal was to make it look like it belongs.
<kc2bez> Very nice Wendy!
<wxl> love the colors
<tsimonq2> So
<tsimonq2> wxl: Anything else?
<wxl> @kc2bez you can respond here if it looks good/bad https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtwebkit-opensource-src/+bug/1799026 as well as on the internal task https://phab.lubuntu.me/T135
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Unbreak Now!, Open] patch qtwebkit so Trojitá emails display correctly: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T135
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1799026 in qtwebkit-opensource-src (Ubuntu Cosmic) "Trojitá plaintext emails are displayed letter by letter" [High, Fix Committed]
<wxl> nope i'm done
<tsimonq2> Alright.
<kc2bez> Will do wxl
<tsimonq2> So, @marneu is our new Reddit Masochist. New title names welcome. :P
<tsimonq2> How's r/Lubuntu been looking?
<lubot> <marneu> Well, it's quiet except for the occasional support request.
<lubot> <Wafficus> Looks awesome @TheWendyPower
<lubot> <marneu> Might need to lower the spam filter settings, there are still too many legit posts that get caught in it.
<lubot> <Wafficus> Now I know you prefer a left and right panel format and not vertically good to know
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @marneu [Might need to lower the spam filter settings, there are still too many legit pos …], Got it.
<wxl> @marneau any of those that need us to fix/improve things or require manual entries?
<lubot> <marneu> I've set up an RPI-powered display to alert me of new modqueue items, so that works for now.
<lubot> <marneu> But when I'm asleep, submitters will obviously have to wait :D
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sweeet \o/
<lubot> <marneu> Other than that, I submitted a new ascii-logo for Lubuntu to neofetch last week (or something).
<wxl> that was you? rad!
<lubot> <marneu> Needs some cleaning up maybe, I used a webservice to generate it. ... wxl: Yeah, 'marneu' was already taken on Github :D
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We ship neofetch by default, maybe we should enable that logo by default >_>
<lubot> <marneu> Yeah, you'd probably need to alias neofetch.
<wxl> does it not Just Work?
<wxl> i haven't looked at the code
<wxl> i assume it uses lsb
<lubot> <marneu> no, because of Ubuntu flavors
<tsimonq2> ^
<lubot> <marneu> Coulda sworn some flavors had it working by default at some point, though.
<wxl> does it have a config file?
<wxl> we could ship one of those if so
<lubot> <marneu> It does, but I think you can't specify this.
<wxl> there is a config file
<lubot> <Wafficus> Didn't think lubuntu could run in a raspberry pi tbh
<lubot> <marneu> You could alias 'neofetch' with 'neofetch --ascii_distro lubuntu', but idk if that's good form.
<lubot> <Wafficus> Nuts thought the new lowest gig ram requirement is 1 gig min
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Wafficus [Didn't think lubuntu could run in a raspberry pi tbh], Oh it can
<wxl> see if you can figure that out, @marneu. assuming the neofetch package had the new logo, it would be a simple fix in lubuntu-default-settings
<wxl> @marneau that would involve likely shipping a .bashrc which is not ideal
<tsimonq2> wxl: But it's how agaida would do it XD
<tsimonq2> "Oh just put it in /etc/skel"
<wxl> @Wafficus not the original pi
 * wxl sighs
<lubot> <Wafficus> Pi3 right?
<tsimonq2> And 2
<lubot> <marneu> I usually throw aliases into ~/bin, but yeah I'll take a look at the config.
<wxl> we don't have a ~/bin by default admittedly
<wxl> yep @Wafficus
<lubot> <marneu> Oh, yeah
<lubot> <marneu> I want one!
<lubot> <Wafficus> Sick good to know tbh. Always debated it
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf48eb2869c5c: Fix link and use .. code:: for command line] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf48eb2869c5c
<lubot> <Wafficus> I thought only raspian and retro pi could be run on it and other super low requirement os's
<lubot> <marneu> Lubuntu 16.04 *is* a super low requirement OS :D
<lubot> <marneu> Even uses Raspbian's DE.
<tsimonq2> Uh, Raspbian uses *our* DE XD
<lubot> <marneu> LXQt works as well, I've tested it on Raspbian 9
<lubot> <marneu> uuh, yeah
<lubot> <Wafficus> How much ram does raspberry pi 3 have anyway
<tsimonq2> Anyway, anything else to mention @marneu? :)
<lubot> <marneu> 1GB
<lubot> <marneu> nope!
<lubot> <Wafficus> Good to know
<tsimonq2> I guess kc2bez is next.
<tsimonq2> Or wait... did you go or not? :)
<wxl> did
<tsimonq2> Cool.
<lubot> <kc2bez> I did.
<tsimonq2> And I don't think @Wolfenprey is around, but I'd like to congratulate him on his good work lately with the Spanish group :)
<tsimonq2> We're up to 164 members on Telegram.
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> WOW!
<lubot> <Wafficus> Pretty sick
<tsimonq2> ikr :D
<lubot> <Wafficus> Muy bueno
<lubot> <Wafficus> 😄
<tsimonq2> Keep on chugging away, y'all! I think next week I want to resume the weekly newsletters, immediately after the meeting to get content from everyone in there.
<tsimonq2> Speaking of that...
<tsimonq2> It would be great to get people to RSVP for these things on Phab. :P
<tsimonq2> Next one: https://phab.lubuntu.me/E12
<tsimonq2> And if for some reason I forget your name in the invitations list, let me know and I'll gladly add you.
<tsimonq2> That way I can prepare the List Of Doom, AKA who goes first, beforehand. :P
<tsimonq2> I don't know if we should do separate announcements for the team meetings anyway, but people who read the newsletter are usually also interested in what we're working on (thus the meetings).
<tsimonq2> So
<tsimonq2> AOB?
<wxl> bioe
<tsimonq2> (Any Other Business?)
<wxl> wow
<wxl> nope
<lynorian> nope
<lubot> <kc2bez> Nope
<tsimonq2> Cool cool.
<lubot> <marneu> nope!
<tsimonq2> OH
<tsimonq2> One more thing.
<tsimonq2> Before y'all go, please do subscribe to this thing: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T117
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Unbreak Now!, Open] Must haves for 19.04 release: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T117
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T154: Fix shortcuts related to Super key] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T154#3041
<tsimonq2> https://phab.lubuntu.me/T117 not https://phab.lubuntu.me/T154 XD
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Unbreak Now!, Open] Must haves for 19.04 release: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T117
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Unbreak Now!, Open] Fix shortcuts related to Super key: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T154
<tsimonq2> That way we can all keep in touch on qool 19.04 things.
<tsimonq2> Anyway, so if that's everything, I guess this meeting's done with :)
<tsimonq2> Keep up the great work, folks!
<wxl> yay thx
<lubot> <marneu> same!
<wxl> oh
<wxl> i guess i'll say one more thing
<wxl> if you feel down, go here: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T152
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Unbreak Now!, Open] Disco Dingo Wallpaper: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T152
<wxl> in particular, don't miss the misterbubz link. he is reason alone to get an instagram account
<tsimonq2> hahahahahahaha
<kc2bez> Saw that earlier it was pretty great. :)
<wxl> there's one where they set the video to some black metal and it's so hilarious. god i love that dog.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Thanks for the Internet rabbit hole wxl LoL
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2b98fdb2f862: Add screenshotception and clarify interactive screenshots] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2b98fdb2f862
<wxl> np :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: Your dog is totally better though
<wxl> i put a pic of her, too :)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOGb5cdd08cc5dc: Reorganize release posts a bit.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOGb5cdd08cc5dc
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOGcb5a05fe0569: Import the Disco post so it can be translated.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOGcb5a05fe0569
<tsimonq2> :D
<lubot> <marneu> I found the option in neofetch's config file, on line 619: ... ascii_distro="auto" ... To display the Lubuntu logo, change it to  ... ascii_distro="Lubuntu"
<wxl> @tsimonq2: hurry pull down the latest neofetch in debian :)
<lubot> <marneu> It already works with the newest github neofetch version.
<tsimonq2> Latest upload:  [2018-06-20] Accepted neofetch 5.0.0-1 (source all) into unstable (Nobuhiro Iwamatsu) 
<tsimonq2> baaaaaaah
<tsimonq2> @marneu: Go nag them to do a release. XD
<tsimonq2> Otherwise I'll cherry-pick it in Ubuntu.
<tsimonq2> hmm
<wxl> or just pull the patch down but jeez
<tsimonq2> Can we do XDG settings?
<wxl> that's what i was thinking we could do
<lubot> <marneu> Damn, that's old. Who's maintaining that package, anyway?
<lubot> <marneu> ah, the source actually doesn't have a proper release that's newer than 5.0.0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOGf755b7a16289: Substitute : as well, because it's a YAML keyword.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOGf755b7a16289
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T154: Fix shortcuts related to Super key] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T154#3044
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T154: Fix shortcuts related to Super key] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T154#3045
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T154: Fix shortcuts related to Super key] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T154#3046
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T135: patch qtwebkit so Trojitá emails display correctly] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T135#3048
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T135: patch qtwebkit so Trojitá emails display correctly] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T135#3049
<wxl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1768961 is the bane of my existence
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1768961 in lubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "xdg user-dirs not being read/stored correctly for desktop icon in left panel" [Undecided, Confirmed]
<wxl> @tsimonq2: you confirmed that. don't ask me how. i can't repeat the behavior for whatever reason. 
#lubuntu-devel 2018-11-02
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: you confirmed that. don't ask me how. i can't repeat the behavi …], ack
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @marneu Do you have a Phab account?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If so, what's your username?
<lubot> <marneu> Don't have one.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Could you please get one? :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> phab.lubuntu.me
<lubot> <marneu> sure
<lubot> <marneu> before someone else nabs my username (damn you, Markus Neubauer!)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> hah
<lubot> <marneu> done
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Invited you to the Lubuntu Team Standup event
<lubot> <marneu> Cool. Damn, timezones. What's that in your local time?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's 4 PM Central US time
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL43089b6e4c66: Add how to change DPI of scans] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL43089b6e4c66
<lubot> <marneu> 11 PM for me, though I'm not usually asleep at time so it's fine :D
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ah :D
<tsimonq2> wxl: Please review and tell me what you think: https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/constitution/browse/master/Constitution.md
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUMETAPACKAGINGe56dd0b9cbfe: Change to Disco.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUMETAPACKAGINGe56dd0b9cbfe
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUMETAPACKAGING091c5db49f1e: Welcome to the Disco Dingo!] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUMETAPACKAGING091c5db49f1e
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: lubuntu-meta (disco-proposed/universe) [1.15 => 1.16] (lubuntu)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGSa0f70d371261: Fix whitespace.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGSa0f70d371261
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGSbfd00d901391: Welcome to the Disco Dingo!] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGSbfd00d901391
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: calamares-settings-ubuntu (disco-proposed/universe) [27 => 28] (lubuntu)
<wxl> lgtm
<tsimonq2> For real? :P
<wxl> sure why not?
<tsimonq2> Even if I think it's good you always find something XD
<wxl> there needs to be more whitespace and lowercase but other than that, it's ok
<tsimonq2> Mind correcting it?
<wxl> i'm talking about trailing whitespace
<wxl> and lowercase after every period
<tsimonq2> ahh
<tsimonq2> wait
<tsimonq2> ?
<tsimonq2> After every period? As in, full stop?
<wxl> yes
<wxl> and probably 3 spaces, too
<tsimonq2> Wait a minute, you're trolling
<tsimonq2> Xd
<tsimonq2> *XD
<wxl> like this: this is a sentence.      this is another sentence.         < more spaces here
<tsimonq2> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<tsimonq2> BAD
<tsimonq2> But seriously dude
<lubot> <kc2bez> Wxl you just made my day. Sorry Simon.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: do you consider this a bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pcmanfm-qt/+bug/1801210
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1801210 in pcmanfm-qt (Ubuntu) "File Manager defaults to displaying files/directories in reverse order" [Undecided, New]
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I don't know, @TheWendyPower, is it?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T145: Implement a menu for quicklaunch rather than requiring a mouse drag to add items] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T145#3053
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T155: Provide complete mimeapps.list] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T155
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T124: Use functional names for menu items] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T124#3064
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc968986393bf: Add how to create an archieve to ark] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc968986393bf
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T126: Add release notes link] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T126#3065
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T143: Port GDebi to Qt] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T143#3067
<guiverc_d> just booted 19.04 'daily image' for first qa-test;  "install lubu 18.10" - do you want lp bug reports for every little (obvious) thing?  (in this case it's only b/c you haven't got around to it yet I bet)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T88: Lugito should do diffs] doc-E-brown (Ben Johnston) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T88#3069
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: accepted lubuntu-meta [source] (disco-proposed) [1.16]
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @tsimonq2 [I don't know, @TheWendyPower, is it?], Yes, yes it does....
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUMETAARCHIVE7f33af4d6598: DSC file for 1.16] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUMETAARCHIVE7f33af4d6598
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUMETAARCHIVE46c50bc3a47d: Import patches-unapplied version 1.16 to ubuntu/disco-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUMETAARCHIVE46c50bc3a47d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUMETAARCHIVE4f3e6359f82d: Import patches-applied version 1.16 to applied/ubuntu/disco-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUMETAARCHIVE4f3e6359f82d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T117: Must haves for 19.04 release] SBanya (Samuel Banya) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T117#3072
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T117: Must haves for 19.04 release] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T117#3073
<lubot> <Wafficus> @TheWendyPower Let me know when you're free this weekend or next week and we can have a meeting regarding that Welcome Center. Idk what platform you prefer for messaging but id love to show you what I have and to do a tour of Qt Creator so we're on the same page as beginners cause half of it isn't coding based unless you want it to b
<lubot> e. It's kind of like Microsoft Visual Basic in the sense that you can make buttons and make things happen with or without code.
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> That sounds great @Wafficus.
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> Give me a little bit and we can get something scheduled.
<lubot> <Wafficus> @TheWendyPower awesome sounds good. I understand you have kids and are on a different time zone so lemme know what days and times work for you. I understand too cause of the girlfriend and cat at my apartment ha. But yeah keep in touch.
<lubot> <Wafficus> @TheWendyPower last note keep in mind I'm on EST time zone as well
<wxl> i'm about ready to find tsujan and beat him down
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> i'm about ready to find tsujan and beat him down], Oh no, what did he do this time?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> XD
<wxl> he's just trying to poo poo things for no reason
<wxl> the view settings thing STILL
<wxl> @tsimonq2: what did you do here? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/calamares-settings-ubuntu/+bug/1801393
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Oh WAT
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ughhh
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Who didn't put changes in the VCS?
<wxl> ?
<lubot> <teward001> *looks at @tsimonq2*
<lubot> <teward001> *coughs*
<wxl> yeah that one
<wxl> although
<wxl> huh
<wxl> i don't see that change
<wxl> the removal of the old changelog entry is also weird
<wxl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/calamares-settings-ubuntu/
<wxl> OMG WILL SOMEONE KNOCK SOME SENSE INTO THIS GUY
<lubot> <teward001> o.O
<wxl> https://github.com/lxqt/pcmanfm-qt/issues/799
<wxl> not helpful teward
<lubot> <teward001> *points wxl to PMs*
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> https://github.com/lxqt/pcmanfm-qt/issues/799], "/me whistle a bit - and say nothing bad about users and .... 😎" HAHAHAHAHAHA
<wxl> unfortunately those comments are just so unhelpful. i really wish they could rid themselves of that behavior. a little joking is no problem, but usually best among people who are comfortable with one another. those two are often insulting towards people they don't know.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T126: Add release notes link] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T126#3075
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T126: Add release notes link] teward (Thomas Ward) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T126#3076
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T92: Hide archive repos] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T92#3078
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T126: Add release notes link] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T126#3079
<lubot> <miguel1mx> (Photo, 458x800) https://i.imgur.com/F0oLvPW.jpg ¡Buenos días! Que pases un día tranquilo y con buenos recuerdos.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T156: Write a script to open the archive infra for us] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T156
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T155: Provide complete mimeapps.list] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T155#3091
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T135: patch qtwebkit so Trojitá emails display correctly] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T135#3096
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T148: Bring those swaps back] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T148#3100
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T96: Our default LibreOffice theme looks bad] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T96#3101
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOG583074b3ac11: Add a Spanish translation for disco-start, thanks GatoOscuro!] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOG583074b3ac11
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOG0ad6633a082e: Fix the post list.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOG0ad6633a082e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOG6021c7e8f913: Move user.yaml template to README because apparently how it is now doesn't work.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOG6021c7e8f913
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOGfb63be2efc11: Whoops, don't forget the YAML pointer.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOGfb63be2efc11
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0970bfeba71a: Add negative numbers, decimals and clearing input to Kcalc] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0970bfeba71a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOGabe8636c9275: Don't forget to replace COLON in the title too.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOGabe8636c9275
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOG695cd25e16da: Er, NOTICE doesn't belong in the post anyway.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOG695cd25e16da
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL009968429a0f: Add properties dialog to pcmanfm-qt] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL009968429a0f
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: calamares-settings-ubuntu (disco-proposed/universe) [28 => 29] (lubuntu)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGSe7b1e9e544ea: Fix accidentally reverted parts of 27 in 28 due to the VCS not being up-to-date.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGSe7b1e9e544ea
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS9ed093012e90: Upload to Disco.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS9ed093012e90
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T137: Deal with disappeared lubuntu-core] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T137#3104
<lubot> * tsimonq2 -> dinner
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9c879dc410c8: Add renaming files for pcmanfm-qt] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9c879dc410c8
<Steedalion> @tsimonq2 doc pull request on github. Have a great weekend everyone.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Steedalion [<Steedalion> @tsimonq2 doc pull request on github. Have a great weekend everyone …], Ack, thanks!
#lubuntu-devel 2018-11-03
<Steedalion> I added a bug. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-properties/+bug/1801439
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL31e1a6a245ef: Fix a typo.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL31e1a6a245ef
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALfe28a2629fde: Keyboard changes updated Deleted some artifacts] Steedalion (Steed) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALfe28a2629fde
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb3e37473f7a9: Merge branch 'master' of ssh://phab.lubuntu.me:2222/source/lubuntu-manual] Steedalion (Steed) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb3e37473f7a9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5e2b1d61b1ef: typos] Steedalion (Steed) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5e2b1d61b1ef
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALdc2389ecd960: Merge remote-tracking branch 'Steedalion/master'] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALdc2389ecd960
<wxl> don't mind me
<wxl> !hashes
<ubot93> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of all downloadable Ubuntu releases
<wxl> @tsimonq2: didn't you fix this? could you update if so? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1799855
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1799855 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "distribution upgrade bug - upgrading to 18.10" [Undecided, Incomplete]
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: didn't you fix this? could you update if so? https://bugs.launc …], See the task for info
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I updated it today
<wxl> k
<lubot> <tsimonq2> About to go to bed
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Last call for things I should look at wxl
<wxl> maybe one
<wxl> shot in the dark though
<wxl> do you remember where in lubuntu this was first reported? i think it's still an issue despite the state of thi sbug https://github.com/calamares/calamares/issues/712
<ubot93> Issue 712 in calamares/calamares "Spaces are missing in languages list (UnitedStates UnitiedKingdom)" [Closed]
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I don't, sorry.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I know it was by that one Scott guy or whatever
<lubot> <tsimonq2> The guy who put all the bugs in one
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Scott Cowles Jacob is his name?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I dunno
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Anyway, sleep now
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Bai
<wxl> see you
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3e83dac1ee74: Add code:: for the command line and make lxqt-sudo] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3e83dac1ee74
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL707a856b8a73: Add ls to basic commands in appendix C] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL707a856b8a73
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T88: Lugito should do diffs] doc-E-brown (Ben Johnston) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T88#3106
<lubot> v4vnc was added by: v4vnc
<lubot> <v4vnc> Is it possible to remove all elements of xubuntu,after installing lubuntu desktop on it
<lubot> <v4vnc> @v4vnc [Is it possible to remove all elements of xubuntu,after installing lubuntu deskto …], Means replacing all xubuntu programs with lubuntu desktop
<lubot> <aptghetto> Why don‘t you make a clean install?
<lubot> <v4vnc> Lubuntu is not working after installing,because of some kernel and driver problem
<apt-ghetto> What does it mean "Lubuntu is not working after installing"?
<lubot> <v4vnc> My PC is too old,I tried to install lubuntu but it shows but it didn't worked
<lubot> <v4vnc> @v4vnc [Means replacing all xubuntu programs with lubuntu desktop], Tell me about it
<apt-ghetto> After that you have installed Xubuntu?
<lubot> <v4vnc> @apt-ghetto [<apt-ghetto> After that you have installed Xubuntu?], Yeah
<lubot> <v4vnc> It works well but it is slow
<apt-ghetto> 18.10 or 18.04?
<lubot> <v4vnc> 18.04
<apt-ghetto> What CPU, RAM, graphic card?
<lubot> <v4vnc> Pentium 4
<lubot> <v4vnc> 1 GB ram
<apt-ghetto> Should be enough to run XFCE or LXDE
<lubot> <v4vnc> Ohk
<apt-ghetto> Can you describe the kernel and driver problems?
<lubot> <v4vnc> @v4vnc [Means replacing all xubuntu programs with lubuntu desktop], Is this possible or not
<lubot> <v4vnc> @apt-ghetto [<apt-ghetto> Can you describe the kernel and driver problems?], No I don't want to install that lubuntu again
<lubot> <v4vnc> @v4vnc [Means replacing all xubuntu programs with lubuntu desktop], Tell me about this
<apt-ghetto> you can remove all unwanted packages
<apt-ghetto> and maybe you have to reinstall some dependencies needed by lxde
<lubot> <v4vnc> @apt-ghetto [<apt-ghetto> you can remove all unwanted packages], How to do thay
<lubot> <v4vnc> That
<apt-ghetto> To remove mousepad, type `sudo apt remove mousepad` or `sudo apt purge mousepad`
<apt-ghetto> you can remove also the `xubuntu-desktop` package, but this is a metapackage
<lubot> shar dan was added by: shar dan
<lubot> <shar dan> lubuntu 19.04 alpha ?
<lubot> <marneu> @shar dan [lubuntu 19.04 alpha ?], What about it?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @shar dan [lubuntu 19.04 alpha ?], We're in pre-alpha right now.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's at https://lubuntu.me/downloads if you want it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'll declare Alpha when things are in place for 19.04.
<lubot> <shar dan> why is not on lubuntu.net  ... or cdimage
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @shar dan [why is not on lubuntu.net  ... or cdimage], We don't control Lubuntu.net.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's on cdimage though; if you went to https://lubuntu.me/downloads you'd see that we link to cdimage ISOs
<lubot> <shar dan> kernel change ?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Not yet in 19.04 but relatively soon.
<lubot> <shar dan> im use daily kernel
<lubot> <shar dan> from  ... http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/daily/current/
<lubot> <shar dan> be problems ?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @shar dan [be problems ?], Not that I know of, but I wouldn't recommend it.
<apt-ghetto> @tsimonq2 The grub.cfg in the iso, where does it come from?
<tsimonq2> apt-ghetto: Calamares.
<tsimonq2> I'm likely going to be redoing Calamares' grub handling because apparently Adam and Steve seem to think that's a Bad Thing.
<apt-ghetto> I am asking because of T106
 * tsimonq2 kicks lugito 
<tsimonq2> https://phab.lubuntu.me/T106
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Medium, Open] theme GRUB: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T106
<tsimonq2> ahh
<tsimonq2> got it
<tsimonq2> apt-ghetto: Yeah, normally that comes from one of our GRUB packages in the archive.
<apt-ghetto> Is it possible to change the grub.cfg only for the lubuntu iso or does it mean, that changing the grub.cfg will be also changed in the whole ubuntu universe?
<tsimonq2> I can't definitively answer that question yet, sorry.
<apt-ghetto> No problem
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rWELCOMEe0cb7ab14495: Added mockup folder with welcome mockups.] TheWendyPower (Wendy Hill) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rWELCOMEe0cb7ab14495
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> (Document) https://telegram.lubuntu.me/tEEUZUEt/file_4575.png
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Oooh, I like it.
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> Is there anything else that should be on that fist window of the welcome?
<lubot> <kc2bez> Very cool!
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUGITO165c866a5d5a: Multiple changes, cleanup, etc.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUGITO165c866a5d5a
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: calamares-settings-ubuntu (disco-proposed/universe) [29 => 30] (lubuntu)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T152: Disco Dingo Wallpaper] TheWendyPower (Wendy Hill) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T152#3107
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALecff73155583: Start appendix A and give title to openbox shortcuts and put in toctree] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALecff73155583
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL140e88252d11: Add () and copy/paste to Kcalc] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL140e88252d11
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc46d3f8c5461: Add search and jump to line in featherpad] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc46d3f8c5461
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGSaddf582ce8e0: Change the desktop file from 18.10 to 19.04.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGSaddf582ce8e0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS16c302d2fa2b: Upload to Disco.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS16c302d2fa2b
<mpmc> doesn't lugito text-merge commits :o
<tsimonq2> Hm?
<mpmc> Instead of announcing a set of recent commits it puts out individual messages
<tsimonq2> Yeah, no.
<tsimonq2> That's intentional.
<mpmc> How come?
<tsimonq2> Because when I push five commits, I want five notifications.
<tsimonq2> I don't want to have to go to a webpage to see all five commits.
<tsimonq2> It's an intentional design decision when I wrote the script. :P
<tsimonq2> "It's a feature, not a bug!" >:D
<mpmc> tsimonq2: Why not have a setting per user? :p
<tsimonq2> Because I'm the user. :P
<mpmc> So no one else uses ligito?
<mpmc> lugito*
<tsimonq2> Nope, it was written for Lubuntu, by me. :P
<tsimonq2> It is in no other channels.
<tsimonq2> I accept PRs though.
<mpmc> I mean for other people in Lubuntu that uses it, you can't be the only one.
<tsimonq2> ...it's a notification bot.
<tsimonq2> It does nothing more.
<tsimonq2> So, the "user" is #lubuntu-devel.
<tsimonq2> (Well, it also does bug commenting, but heh...)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rNEWRELa8b8d920efe7: Extend the checklist and write setup-phab.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNEWRELa8b8d920efe7
<mpmc> fair enough.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T156: Write a script to open the archive infra for us] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T156#3115
<mpmc> Lol @ cat facts.
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<tsimonq2> Why not? XD
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4f0e94e898d0: Added keyboard shortcuts section. 	Added table of Openbox keys 	Added reference…] Steedalion (Steed) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4f0e94e898d0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1e16dff5b48f: Made some minor changes in Shortcut Keys 	Renamed heading to 'shortcut keys' ->…] Steedalion (Steed) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1e16dff5b48f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc52c087d3cab: Removed test file.] Steedalion (Steed) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc52c087d3cab
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4a8b279760c1: Indexed keyboard shortcuts, Appendix F] Steedalion (Steed) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4a8b279760c1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf17fe22d8142: Merge branch 'master' into keyboardshortcuts] Steedalion (Steed) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf17fe22d8142
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL987927d12a63: Fix installation of packages] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL987927d12a63
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL84917b44ccf0: Merge remote-tracking branch 'apt-ghetto/installfix'] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL84917b44ccf0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4b1aaccad4bb: Fix Typo in chapter 3] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4b1aaccad4bb
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL081ea0adecc0: Merge remote-tracking branch 'apt-ghetto/preferencetypo'] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL081ea0adecc0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf633a1b57cbb: Merge branch 'master' of ssh://phab.lubuntu.me:2222/source/lubuntu-manual into…] Steedalion (Steed) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf633a1b57cbb
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALdd7f724bc318: Merge remote-tracking branch 'Steedalion/keyboardshortcuts'] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALdd7f724bc318
<mpmc> tsimonq2: do you use Lubuntu as your daily driver? :p
<tsimonq2> mpmc: I do.
<tsimonq2> mpmc: The development release, always.
<mpmc> So many open tasks. Nice to see the git login working =D
<tsimonq2> For sure, we've been busy :)
<tsimonq2> If you can see it, take a look: https://phab.lubuntu.me/maniphest/report/burn/
<mpmc> tsimonq2: Any reason why the welcome centre is written in C# rather than something more universal like Python?
<tsimonq2> mpmc: It's written in C++, which is about as universal as you can get.
<mpmc> I always get c# & c++ confused xD
<tsimonq2> ah :)
<mpmc> still, would get a lot more people on it (perhaps me) if it was Python lol.
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<mpmc> You really love that ascii :p
<tsimonq2> mpmc: We do have a lot of stuff written in Python (like Lugito) so you aren't out of things to do if you wanted to help. :P
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<mpmc> tsimonq2: hehe. A simple nice looking html page included would work just as well imo. perhaps even an icon to launch it in the default browser.
<mpmc> But what do I know :)
#lubuntu-devel 2018-11-04
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T157: Fix visible desktop on resume after suspend] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T157
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T157: Fix visible desktop on resume after suspend] marneu (Marlon Neumann) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T157#3127
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T157: Fix visible desktop on resume after suspend] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T157#3128
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL85a00124bf7d: Add cut 1/x xsquared scientfic view to Kcalc] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL85a00124bf7d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALded25dafd125: Merge branch 'master' of ssh://phab.lubuntu.me:2222/source/lubuntu-manual] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALded25dafd125
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa16ea6c472e5: Fix keyboard shortcuts in TOCTree to make appear once and be labled appendix] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa16ea6c472e5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb9519aca3e11: Add customizing size and position of lxqt-panel] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb9519aca3e11
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS96ed9a0a21b4: We aren't Lubuntu Next anymore; take it away from the package description.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS96ed9a0a21b4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5795fdec9f46: Add changing icon size and custom font color] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5795fdec9f46
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALab9adeb39754: Add bold && italic to libreoffice writer] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALab9adeb39754
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9f3119747300: Add striketrhough, superscript subscript to libreoffice writer] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9f3119747300
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALef6e5daf751c: Add background color, custom icon themes and reset button to lxqt panel.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALef6e5daf751c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL816cb3bbb64a: Add resize to window management] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL816cb3bbb64a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1a7bf983ef98: Add how to go directly to an address in firefox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1a7bf983ef98
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL17772407a307: Add Qtransmission info on opening files and upload and download displays] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL17772407a307
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9725ee79abc7: Add qtransmission pause and play to run] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9725ee79abc7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T96: Our default LibreOffice theme looks bad] Ali (Ali) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T96#3130
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rWELCOMEf936e5285781: Added mockup notes doc.] TheWendyPower (Wendy Hill) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rWELCOMEf936e5285781
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc51fb674985e: Add autologin and highlighting explanation] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc51fb674985e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbdc0582c1039: add screenshot of muon] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbdc0582c1039
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3483cae75fcc: Add qterminal prefrences and change font size] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3483cae75fcc
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL860dd1c40ccf: Add how to sort by for qps] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL860dd1c40ccf
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALae46db558f23: Add a way to add widget and image background for lxqt-panel] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALae46db558f23
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL163a656e581d: Add leaving session checkboxes to lxqt-config-session] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL163a656e581d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL80cd0c9c4b10: Add desktop change notification and margins] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL80cd0c9c4b10
<lubot> renato97_1 was added by: renato97_1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALae9f592a9ced: Add keyboard and mouse keyboard tab] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALae9f592a9ced
#lubuntu-devel 2019-10-28
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6ac25ee97396: Generalize revesing sort order] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6ac25ee97396
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa010509cfd9e: Fix capitilization of Muon] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa010509cfd9e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALAPACKAGING0dc46120aa09: No-change rebuild against libkpmcore8] rikmills (Rik Mills) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALAPACKAGING0dc46120aa09
<lubot> <RikMills> (Photo, 755x596) https://i.imgur.com/nXJzgkl.jpg
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T126: Where to report bugs is unclear] EinarMostad (Einar Mostad) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T126#2582
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T126: Where to report bugs is unclear] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T126#2584
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 wxl since lubuntu-update-notifier is already in the repos, we should include them in seed, right?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL496e658805ed: Style Advanced Network Configuration launch from menu] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL496e658805ed
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7cc426de694e: Add code directive for setting up vpn-name] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7cc426de694e
<wxl> @HMollerCl seed and meta
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc2d5cb9f2a50: remove double spacing] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc2d5cb9f2a50
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3c544aadda24: Add oxford comma] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3c544aadda24
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T126: Where to report bugs is unclear] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T126#2587
<kc2bez> ICYMI https://youtu.be/68ImDFjiq28
<wxl> @lynorian suggestion: link the power management and screensaver pages together as they both have power management options
<wxl> huh. we haven't had an iso since the 25th. fcitx-modules : Breaks: fcitx-module-quickphrase-editor
<wxl> also shouldn't focal be in packages.ubuntu.com?
<wxl> so it looks like there's some changes in fcitx that vehemently opposes qt4, so until source:fcitx-qt5 migrates out of proposed, which isn't likely to happen until the qt transition is complete, we're going to have broken builds
<kc2bez> wxl: https://phab.lubuntu.me/macro/view/4/
<kc2bez> XD
<wxl> yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup
<wxl> someone needs to hack the bot to throw that up upon some trigger
<RikMills> lol
<wxl> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO YOU CAN ADD AUDIO
<wxl> now to extract the audio from here.... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ifdm7Te1fg
<kc2bez> !info youtube-dl
<ubot93> youtube-dl (2019.09.28-1, focal): downloader of videos from YouTube and other sites. In component universe, is extra. Built by youtube-dl. Size 979 kB / 5,611 kB
<kc2bez> There is a flag to save audio. 
<wxl> i wasn't too serious but you just made it too easy
<kc2bez> Hahahaha
<wxl> hm unable to extract errors :/
<wxl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/Z1
#lubuntu-devel 2019-10-29
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T128: Alt-Tab and Alt-Shift-Tab feature request (openbox conf)] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T128#2592
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T115: Qt 4 Removal] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T115#2594
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T125: Lubuntu 19.10 QtPass problem] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T125#2598
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T127: Screengrab not set to launch on PrtSc in 19.10] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T127#2600
<The_LoudSpeaker> Back!
<The_LoudSpeaker> Re: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T127 where can I see this in action? anyone confirmed this?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Medium, Open] Screengrab not set to launch on PrtSc in 19.10: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T127
<The_LoudSpeaker> I am pretty sure I had PrtSc button to open the default screenshot utility
<The_LoudSpeaker> https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/lubuntu-default-settings/browse/ubuntu%252Ffocal/src/etc/xdg/xdg-Lubuntu/lxqt/globalkeyshortcuts.conf$149
<The_LoudSpeaker> ^ There you go!
<The_LoudSpeaker> As far as I remember, It did work on my system during the 20171017 iso tests. 
<The_LoudSpeaker> Downloading the latest iso from website for tests.
<The_LoudSpeaker> Ah! God bless my internet!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> In my system with 19.10 works OK prtscr
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (clean install)
<The_LoudSpeaker> Can you please mention that on the task @HMollerCl ?
<The_LoudSpeaker> LXD is GOLD!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [In my system with 19.10 works OK prtscr], The problem is that the reporter expects it to launch an application
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'd expect it to work, but I'm not sure if we should consider having screengrab (or similar) launch a GUI window when a screenshot is taken
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That's at least my interpretation, correct me if I'm wrong
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> Mark as opinion... Windows copies to the clipboard immediately and GNOME saves pictures immediately
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @UniversalSuperBox [Mark as opinion... Windows copies to the clipboard immediately and GNOME saves p …], +1
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I personally like to have a screenshot saved in some location the moment I press PrtSc
<kc2bez> I'm confused, which way do we want it to work? If you want it to grab the full-screen just change the exec to `screengrab -f` The current mode allows for a selected area of the screen (a dialog does get presented).
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Personally don't need that dialogue box, just put the screenshot in a place(preferably a seprate folder under pictures) and if possible copy it to clipboard. It's easier to paste it wherever required, like chat windows, image editors,kdenlive, etc. But it's just my opinion, we can go with what everyone thinks is best.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I think we shoul use what most people use, screengab has several options, wea also could use alt+prtscr in windows thats for active (screengrab --active)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T127: Screengrab not set to launch on PrtSc in 19.10] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T127#2603
<The_LoudSpeaker> ^ Thanks!
#lubuntu-devel 2019-10-30
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL341ad1eb693c: Add Note for not installed packages] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL341ad1eb693c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL82b2c5d83229: Remove uneeded whitespace] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL82b2c5d83229
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL09548cc70ab9: Add oxford comma] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL09548cc70ab9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8adce9c0f811: Fix capitilization of Muon] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8adce9c0f811
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALfa242464a8af: Generalize revesing sort order] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALfa242464a8af
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf12daf8fcb49: Add how to get toolbar back] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf12daf8fcb49
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0af67f8734d7: Scrub errornous CD refrence] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0af67f8734d7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd57a1c6f2834: Add Appendix G to Progress.md] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd57a1c6f2834
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd502d18d9dbb: Update Progress.md] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd502d18d9dbb
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 you able to test something for me in a bit?  Also, which distro are you using as a devel platform currently (for building the devel environment)
<lubot> <teward001> wxl: ^ same question
<wxl> @teward001 i can help test. what i'm using for development is a container running in a xenial (!) linode
<wxl> needless to say, server
<lubot> <teward001> screw your xenial :P
<lubot> <teward001> trying to get the debian arcanist stuff working with newer
<lubot> <teward001> but it's a pain :?
<lubot> <teward001> might be simpler to just git clone everything :/
<lubot> <teward001> as a basis for the package build
<lubot> <teward001> but i think i'mma name the source package 'arcanist'
<wxl> git clone everything? what a WEIRD idea. so novel. not like it's IN OUR DOCUMENTATION OR ANYTHING? XD
<lubot> <teward001> @wxl i mean as a basis to PPA-package the requisites ya ninny
<lubot> <teward001> that way we have more updated stuff
<lubot> <teward001> *salts wxl*
<wxl> oh ok XD
<wxl> or we could just do a normal git clone and have the container git pull on a cron job....
<lubot> <teward001> wxl: Maybe, but the problem is im' trying to make an easier to utilize script that will set up a dev env for someone
<lubot> <teward001> not build the container on our infra
<lubot> <teward001> because we dont have the resources for that currently
<wxl> i see.. that's unfortunate because i think that would be a big feature
<lubot> <teward001> wxl: stage 1 is make a script
<lubot> <teward001> stage 2: get infra dedicated for the 'shells' or containers
<lubot> <teward001> stage 3: automate container deployment
<lubot> <teward001> because if we have the *script* we can use that as part of, say, an ansible playbook or such to generate a container and set up the base requisites for an env
<lubot> <teward001> but that's still a different issue
<lubot> <teward001> and security is a thing
<lubot> <teward001> AKA
<lubot> <teward001> go read my wall of text regarding this that I was CC'd on and so was the council
<wxl> yeah i fell asleep last time i tried
<lubot> <teward001> 'tis your problem xD
#lubuntu-devel 2019-10-31
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe6e5b4b643c9: Start offfline storage for trojita] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe6e5b4b643c9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALddb55d424f40: Add Store offline for X days to trojita] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALddb55d424f40
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL24daa32ac96d: Add store forever button] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL24daa32ac96d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf9df30d77f8b: Remove unnesecary whitespace] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf9df30d77f8b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe97424ec4ab0: Add trojiat offfline screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe97424ec4ab0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6b654b12479e: Fix capitilization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6b654b12479e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2e30c0691fb1: Fix capitilization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2e30c0691fb1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5983cce499b1: Make chapter singular] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5983cce499b1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1e7bbdf16978: Fix plural] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1e7bbdf16978
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL90c3bb21e9ef: Fix capitlization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL90c3bb21e9ef
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2f1371de1f24: Fix capitlization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2f1371de1f24
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9b4175cc63ed: Relabel as pencil button] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9b4175cc63ed
<The_LoudSpeaker> !standup
<ubot93> standup is @tsimonq2 @lynorian @HMollerCl @aptghetto @teward001 @SamuelBanya @kc2bez @The_LoudSpeaker wxl[m] guiverc it's 2100 UTC Thursday which means it's time for the Lubuntu Development standup meeting. Please announce yourself for roll call! Afterwards, in order of announcement, post your items and be sure to mention when you're done.
<The_LoudSpeaker> o/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9edc00fd4091: Add missing .] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9edc00fd4091
<The_LoudSpeaker> But I don't have anything. I just came to remind. I will be afk now. :)
<lubot> <teward001> My bit: working on upgrading/migrating the lubuntu.me site to updated PHP and OS (Bionic now).  Slow process heh.
<lubot> <teward001> Still working on email for Phab but much closer now than before
<lynorian> understandable
<lubot> <teward001> Blasting my way through some Debian chaos though that needs attention first, and Server Team obligations for nginx currently
<lubot> <teward001> Which is sliiiightly more important for the dev cycle
<lynorian> understandable
<lubot> <teward001> OH working on getting a script made to build and configure a dev env for end users
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @teward001 [OH working on getting a script made to build and configure a dev env for end use …], Thanks!
<lubot> <teward001> Something we dont have that condenses the docs into a single runnable script
<lubot> <teward001> <done>
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Thanks again! That script would be very useful for newbies.
<lynorian> my turn
<lynorian> Trojita offline tab of settings
<lynorian> Format Manual for appendix G thanks Hmollercl
<lynorian> Start updating kcalc differences
<lynorian> capitilize all program names same as in menu
<lynorian> update progresss.md
<lynorian> get rid of uneeded whitespace
<lynorian> Remove another refrence to CD
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [Thanks again! That script would be very useful for newbies.], Also for those like me who keep  nuking their systems sometimes. :P
<lynorian> <done>
<guiverc2> o/  (belated) nothing to say
<kc2bez> o/ similar belated and nothing to report. 
<wxl> ditto really
#lubuntu-devel 2019-11-01
<co1or> hello?
<wxl> you just going to go around to all the channels and ping?
<co1or> wxl we meet again.
<co1or> yeah thats how you maximize the likelihood of a response, xml
<co1or> ques: did GNU/Linux make use of any Unix source code? or was it *100%* coded from scratch?
<co1or> wxl i meant*
<lubot> <HMollerCl> co1or: please go to offtopic channel, this is development
<co1or> lubot: alright alright!
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL223d6328c960: Change Kcalc font screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL223d6328c960
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T78: Port Redshift From Gtk To Qt] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T78#2610
<lubot> <HMollerCl> anyone here? need to setup connection to phab in new computer and I don't find the info.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> git clone ssh://git.launchpad.net/~lubuntu-dev/ubuntu-seeds/+git/lubuntu  … Cloning into 'lubuntu'... … Warning: Permanently added the RSA host key for IP address '162.213.33.96' to the list of known hosts. … hmoller@git.launchpad.net: Permission denied (publickey). … fatal: Could not read from remote repository. … Please make sure 
<lubot> you have the correct access rights … and the repository exists.
<lynorian> did you sign into phab?
<lynorian> do you have your new ssh key if it is a different one added to phab?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> thanks! that mught be
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and the port was changed right?
<lubot> <lynorian> to 22 now
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ja, I forgot that seed is still in launchapd
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl @tsimonq2 how was the thing with seed? since it is in launchpad, how did I push changes? sorry, I dont remember
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I remembered, arc diff https://phab.lubuntu.me/D55
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Review] added lubuntu-update-notifier: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D55
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl, @tsimonq2 about the change in seed, I need that to be approved first and then emta?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> *meta
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [wxl, @tsimonq2 about the change in seed, I need that to be approved first and th …], Yes
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, remember to make redshift-qt repo
<wxl[m]> Phab certificate expired? 
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl[m] [<wxl[m]> Phab certificate expired?], @teward001
<guiverc> is that why I get warnings (certificant expired) for manual.lubuntu.me)?
<lubot> <lynorian> understood this should get fixed
<lubot> <Rutvikm> Suggest a good Screen Compositor
<lubot> <Rutvikm> Isn't it installed by default?
<lubot> <Rutvikm> There's huge screen tearing here
<lubot> <Rutvikm> I had 1 screen, now have 2
<lubot> <Rutvikm> Suggest a good Screen Compositor
<lubot> <Rutvikm> Isn't it installed by default?
<lubot> <Rutvikm> There's huge screen tearing here
<lubot> <Rutvikm> I had 1 screen, now have 2
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 wxl: cert was actually already renewed/valid but NGINX needed a kick
<lubot> <teward001> on the host system
<lubot> <teward001> (because that's what does handoff to other processes)
<lubot> <teward001> all's good now
<wxl[m]> !support | @Rut
<ubot93> @Rut: For Lubuntu support, please join the #lubuntu channel on IRC or https://telegram.lubuntu.me/support for Telegram.
<wxl[m]> Ugh well that was meant for you @Rutvikm but hit send too soon 👆🏽 
<lubot> <Rutvikm> @wxl[m] [<wxl[m]> Ugh well that was meant for you @Rutvikm but hit send too soon 👆🏽], 👍🏻
<wxl> @HMollerCl rMETA has the instructions in the README. let me know if I need to change anything there to clarify things. also if you want to do something fun, remove the bit about `dch -r ""` from the README and add it to the end of the update script (assuming that works right, which it should).
<wxl> sorry
<wxl> rLUBUNTUMETAPACKAGING
<wxl> ^ can i change that to rMETA @tsimonq2 or does anything else depend on that?
<teward> Simon depends on it xD
<wxl> in that case, who cares XD
<teward> lol
<wxl> maybe i should just change it and see what breaks
<teward> *changes name*
<teward> *all of CI breaks*
<teward> It's wxl's fault! *points fingers*
<wxl> i guess since it's so early in the cycle it wouldn't matter too much
<teward> (that's what she said)
<teward> (sorry i couldn't help myself xD)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> ^ can i change that to rMETA @tsimonq2 or does anything else depend on tha …], Go for it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> The only concern I can think of is potential ambiguity
<wxl> @tsimonq2: ambiguity with.. ?
<wxl> s/../…/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> @HMollerCl rMETA has the instructions in the README. let me know if I need …], yes, but I need D55 to land first or now is ready?
<wxl> @HMollerCl soon
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSEED93a440a112da: added lubuntu-update-notifier] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSEED93a440a112da
<wxl> @HMollerCl ^
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok dk
<wxl> also we now have rMETA
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL61fbf336a601: Add nobleNote icon description] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL61fbf336a601
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2254692d3193: Add libreoffice icon description] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2254692d3193
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4ee9f96bac12: Add LibreOffice Calc icon description] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4ee9f96bac12
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL72ad5863ba8f: Add Libreoffice Impress icon description] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL72ad5863ba8f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2443f5d46e17: Describe icon for Libreoffice Math] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2443f5d46e17
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8a00824deb95: Add LibreOffice Writer icon description] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8a00824deb95
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3a4bc375d030: Add icon description for qpdfview] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3a4bc375d030
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL14651dc8a65d: Add missing name of application] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL14651dc8a65d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc11c907bf5cc: Add description of firefox icon] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc11c907bf5cc
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALaa349b693836: Fix how to launch Quassel IRC] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALaa349b693836
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL784a641a69e6: Add Quassel icon description] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL784a641a69e6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2cde9e130861: Add description of Skanlite icon] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2cde9e130861
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL801581bd39e2: Add description of K3b icon] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL801581bd39e2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb292a81a1f4d: Describe pavucontrol icon] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb292a81a1f4d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf28fd8aea0ba: Add description for VLC icon] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf28fd8aea0ba
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2e02b4438f0e: Add QTerminal icon description] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2e02b4438f0e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALcb755f731809: Add description for Startup Disk Creator] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALcb755f731809
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL57b60e61f5a1: Add icon for qps] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL57b60e61f5a1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL13cb7e796eb8: Describe KDE Partition Manager] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL13cb7e796eb8
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> @HMollerCl rMETA has the instructions in the README. let me know if I need …], i can add it to the update script but the change from UNRELEASED must be done mannualy
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: ./update  … [info] Initialising lubuntu-* package lists update... … /usr/bin/germinate-update-metapackage: Installed debootstrap is older than in the previous version! (1.0.116ubuntu1.1 < 1.0.116ubuntu2)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> so, it needs to be run in a focal environment? currently in eoan
<wxl> yeah
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: which is the best way to make it w/o upgrading this system from eoan? container virtualization?
<wxl> @HMollerCl that's what i do, yes
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: with lxd? any tutorial do you have? we might include it into wiki
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: you use docker? lxd? other?
<wxl> @HMollerCl https://linuxcontainers.org/lxd/getting-started-cli/
<wxl> as you may have seen @teward001 is currently trying to set up a script that will put the whole build environment together
<lubot> <HMollerCl> c'on snaps????
<wxl> they won't hurt you :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Mmmmmmm
#lubuntu-devel 2019-11-02
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: sudo lxc launch ubuntu:20.04 first
<lubot> <HMollerCl> so?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Error: Failed instance creation: The requested image couldn't be found
<lubot> <HMollerCl> how should I pass the iso of 20.04?
<lubot> <kc2bez> lxc launch ubuntu-daily:20.04 YOURNAMEHERE
<lubot> <HMollerCl> thanks!
<lubot> <kc2bez> that should get you a daily for focal ^
<lubot> <HMollerCl> all of that should be made with sudo right?
<lubot> <kc2bez> if you add yourself to the lxd group you don't need sudo.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, but the caontainers are systemwide or userwide?
<lubot> <kc2bez> I'm not sure I follow your question.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> the new container I create is for my user or for any user in my machine?
<lubot> <kc2bez> Any user that has the lxd group.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, you know where the "image" is stored? shouldn't be in ~ then.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Offhand I don't know but I think they are in /car for some reason.
<lubot> <kc2bez> oh not that
<wxl> @HMollerCl as it turns out @kc2bez is on the right track. you'll find everything in the /var/lib/lxd folder.
<kc2bez> Autocorrect murdered my reply.
#lubuntu-devel 2019-11-03
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: do you create a user in the container or you use only root?
<wxl> @HMollerCl there's an ubuntu user
<wxl> …with the expected password
<wxl> `lxc exec container_name -- sudo --login --user ubuntu`
<lubot> <RikMills> Qt just migrated, so hopefully ISOs will build ok now
<guiverc2> Yeah RikMills !!
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALfbf820769090: Describe LXQt Configuration Center icon] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALfbf820769090
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3d9dbeac8aad: Describe Appearance icon] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3d9dbeac8aad
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9a8f39ad5782: Describe Brightness icon] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9a8f39ad5782
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd660437c8ebd: Describe Date and Time icon] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd660437c8ebd
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL66d0d3b147e9: Describe Desktop Prefrences icon] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL66d0d3b147e9
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @RikMills [Qt just migrated, so hopefully ISOs will build ok now], I still see the last modified date for focal images on downloads page of cdimages.ubuntu.com as 25th oct.
<lubot> <RikMills> @The_LoudSpeaker [I still see the last modified date for focal images on downloads page of cdimage …], Your cron has not run yet I expect
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/current/ … Check the last modified date here.
<lubot> <RikMills> Looks like your image build will run in about 2hrs 10 mins time
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @RikMills [Your cron has not run yet I expect], I m not sure I understand.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @RikMills [Looks like your image build will run in about 2hrs 10 mins time], Oh. Okay.
<lubot> <RikMills> See: https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/cd-build-logs/lubuntu/focal/
<lubot> <RikMills> You builds run about 16:30 UTC
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> So a bit more time for today's build.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @RikMills [See: https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/cd-build-logs/lubuntu/focal/], Yesterday's one failed according to this.
<lubot> <RikMills> Yes, it would as Qt transition was still stuck at that time
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL15a6ccafae1e: Describe icon for File Associations] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL15a6ccafae1e
<lubot> <HMollerCl> why this https://secure.phabricator.com/book/phabricator/article/arcanist_quick_start/ instead of "sudo apt install arcanist"?
<The_LoudSpeaker> https://youtu.be/-ls8xHhY4fI
<The_LoudSpeaker> ^ Wimpress: on IG.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3421b255d2cf: Describe Keyboard and Mouse icon] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3421b255d2cf
<The_LoudSpeaker> also, +1 to what @HmollerCl said. I use sudo apt install arcanist tho.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL36c8b9a0d134: Reword to describe Locale icon] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL36c8b9a0d134
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL44bdaa0c0db3: Update icon for Power management description] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL44bdaa0c0db3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5883d5025f88: Update settion settings icon description] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5883d5025f88
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7b5f657a9a64: Fix capitilization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7b5f657a9a64
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa8321c4e5d7a: Fix capitilization 2 more times] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa8321c4e5d7a
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl @tsimonq2 why this https://secure.phabricator.com/book/phabricator/article/arcanist_quick_start/ instead of "sudo apt install arcanist"?
<lynorian> I honestly don't know why that wasn't arcanist in the repos when that was first written?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf091506ae2a2: Update description of shortcut keys icon] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf091506ae2a2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALdfeca14131ab: Fix capitilization again] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALdfeca14131ab
<wxl[m]> Cuz arcanist in the repos is a boomer
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I never had any problem with it
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: after meta update script (and dch -r) arc diff?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> after update in meta "no changes".
<wxl> `dch -r ""`
<wxl> the empty quotes is important. see the man page
<wxl> but if update did nothing, that's strange
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I did dch -r ""
<lubot> <HMollerCl> it only added [Simon Quigley]
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and put my name
<lubot> <HMollerCl> no new entry was created
<wxl> weird i don't see my push upstream
<wxl> OH i see the problem. i pushed it to the wrong freaking branch because the default is eoan ughhhhhhhhh
<lubot> <HMollerCl> when I updated seed, I did the checkout to focal manually
<wxl> i should have been paying attention
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but there is no changelog, so I don't know if it workds
<wxl> now i have to think of a wise way to resolve this
<lubot> <HMollerCl> tell me when it's ready please
<wxl> @tsimonq2 i presume we need to add a piece in the rNEWREL docs to change the default branch?
<wxl> @tsimonq2 @teward001 because we didn't update the default branch of rSEED and because i wasn't paying attention, i made a commit intended to focal to eoan. what do you suggest as the most appropriate resolution to the problem, especially given there are newer changes? https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSEED93a440a112da3c18e9ee255ce04d0fd40f09edba
<wxl> @tsimonq2 btw re: default branch in rNEWREL i was referring specifically to rSEED, which is not part of ci
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2 i presume we need to add a piece in the rNEWREL docs to change t …], Yes
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2 @teward001 because we didn't update the default branch of rSEED …], Cherry pick to focal, revert on eoan
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd9e496399f0d: Update Description for users and groups icon] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd9e496399f0d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb27f0e4da26b: Update description of compton conf icon description] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb27f0e4da26b
<wxl[m]> <lubot "<tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2"> So create/set in Launchpad, sync to Phab and then set in Phab? 
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl[m]> <lubot "<tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2" [<wxl[m]> <lubot "<tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2"> So create/set in Launchpad, …], Adam already creates focal
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's created and set in Launchpad (I personally wrote that code)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Just do the Git fu to get your changes over and set it in Phab
<wxl[m]> I'm referring to the general problem, not this particular one
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Okay, so I don't catch your drift. We don't create the branch, we just need to set it as default
<wxl[m]> Right, so all that needs to happen is logging onto Phab and set the development branch as the default
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Bingo
<wxl[m]> I don't cherry pick much so hopefully I don't break it worse 😭
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3a892f2a9495: Describe Alteatvines configurator icon] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3a892f2a9495
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Dude, literally, check out focal and do git cherry-pick HASH
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That's it XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If it conflicts, it'll yell at ya
<lynorian> yes cherry pick is easy 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL255c41a05ee9: Remove unnesecary whitespace] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL255c41a05ee9
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hey lynorian, passing question... I forgot if I updated cron to pull the latest changes XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Can you check the stable and master web views to see if it reflects something recent?
<lynorian> master web version exists?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yes
<lynorian> ok master version appears to be updating
<lynorian> /stable/ is not updating to latest from 19.10 branch
<lynorian> sorry took me longer to check that 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSEED2c6effe4bfbb: added lubuntu-update-notifier] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSEED2c6effe4bfbb
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSEED3a1a64b25d1e: Revert "added lubuntu-update-notifier"] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSEED3a1a64b25d1e
<wxl> @HMollerCl should be fixed now
<wxl> @tsimonq2 looks like we also need to set the default branch in launchpad. that wasn't done
<wxl> @tsimonq2: do you really plan on independently maintaining a release schedule? seems silly. https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/release-team/schedule/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T129: Lubuntu 18.04.4] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T129
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T130: 19.10 SRUs] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T130
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rNEWREL13311d9c0ea2: rSEED branches] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNEWREL13311d9c0ea2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rNEWREL54301fd5d95b: more info on sidebar] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNEWREL54301fd5d95b
<wxl> @HMollerCl did you test that change to update btw?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> dch - r?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Or the seed?
<wxl> meaning did you make the change in update, then run update?
<wxl> the inclusion of the dch -r bit
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yes, the first that it failed I tested ´exec dch -r ""´and the last time I tested only ´dch -r' which doesn't work
<lubot> <HMollerCl> failed, because the modification wasn't upstream
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I think it need further testing.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> now I know for sure that ´dch -r'  alone didn't work
<lubot> <HMollerCl> 'dch -r ""' alone
<wxl> but with the exec it worked fine?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I'm not sure, because that was when "no changes" appear
<lubot> <HMollerCl> need further testing
<wxl> hm
